# Raideliikenne > Junat >  VR:n kalustohankintojen vaikea historia

## Kani

Pendolinot ovat olleet liikenteessä vuosikymmenen. Niiden kanssa on edelleen suuria ongelmia. Kiskobussit on saatu liikenteeseen vasta kolmannen ehdokkaan kelvattua. Kaikissa diesel- ja sähköveturihankinnoissa on lähes poikkeuksetta ollut erilaisia vaikeuksia, sarjasta riippumatta. Dr12: liian painava. Dr13: liikaa vikoja. Dr16: liian monimutkainen. Dv12: heikko runko. Sr1-2: paljon parantelua. Ja niin edelleen.

Suomeen on hankittu lähes aina vain Suomessa käyttöön tulevaa, uniikkia kalustoa, valmiita tuotteita ei ole ostettu. Harvoihin valmiisiin konsepteihin on haluttu kotimaisuutta ja lisenssityötä. Takavuosina vaikutti myös politiikka.

Onko parempaa tietoa, miten muualla maailmassa toimitaan? Onko junan tai veturin hankinta aina tällainen ongelmien vyyhti ja kuuluuko vuosikaudet kestävä parantelu ja rakentelu asiaan? Olisiko VR voinut säästyä vähemmillä ongelmilla toimimalla joissakin asioissa toisin?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Miten niin Dv12:n runko on "niin heikko", että se tulee mainita edellä esiteltyjen muiden vikojen / puutteiden yhteydessä "tasaveroisena" probleemana?

----------


## JE

Dv12-sarjaa on aivan turha ryhtyä moittimaan. Se on kuitenkin yksi Euroopan parhaista veturityypeistä, kehtaisin väittää. Raskaiden dieselvetureiden kauppoja taas on hiukan turha päivitellä sen vuoksi, että aiemmat kauppapoliittiset syyt vaikuttivat niiden taustalla melkoisesti:

Dr12: ensimmäisen raskaan dieselveturin tahdottiin olevan kotimainen
Dr13: valittiin mieluummin ranskalainen lisenssiveturi kotimaisena tuotantona kuin ruotsalainen veturi Ruotsissa rakennettuna (NOHAB myi Suomeen tarkoitetut veturit Norjaan, kyseessä ovat tyypit Di.3a ja Di.3b). Dr16: rakennettiin jälleen kotimaista

Dr16-veturin ongelmat ainakin osittain käsittääkseni liittyvät kolmivaihemoottorin (oikosulkumoottorin) käyttöönottoon veturissa, uskoisin. 1980-luvulla kyseinen teknologia oli vielä uutta, ja tasoltaan keskinkertaisia malleja syntyi muuallekin. Norjan NSB tilasi samoihin aikoihin El.17-sähköveturit ja Saksan DB 120-sähköveturit, nekin oikosulkumoottorein. Dr16-sarjan tapaan myös El.17 -vetureista osa on nyt romuna, joku museoitu ja loput sekundäärisissä tehtävissä sivuradoilla ja vaihtovetureina. DB käyttää 120/121-sarjojen vetureita edelleen, mutta ei ongelmitta. Meidän kannattaa olla tyytyväisiä, ettei VR suuna päänä jatkanut Dr16-hankintaa 1980-luvulla, vaan odotti protosarjan jälkeen varsinaisen sarjan hankintaa useamman vuoden niin että protoista ehdittiin kerätä kokemuksia. Dr16-sarjan pohjalta oli myös kaavailuissa "paranneltu vedos" Dr17 joskus 1990-luvulla (kertoo eräs Resiina-lehti), mutta sähköistyksen jatkuttua ja Dv12-saneerausten onnistuttua tästä projektista mitä ilmeisimmin lopullisesti luovuttiin, ehkä kymmenisen vuotta sitten. 

Vetureiden hankinnoista voinee todeta, että vallinneiden poliittisten ja muiden reunaehtojen sisässä on hankittu niin hyvää kalustoa kuin on voitu. Siinä Kani on valitettavasti kuitenkin oikeassa, että moottorijunien hankinnassa on toimittu ajattelemattomasti. Usein valintoja on enemmän ohjannut VR:n oma pätemisen ja profiloitumisen tarve kuin liikenteelliset syyt. Dm8/9-junat ja nyttemmin Pendolinot olivat sarjoja hankittaessa selviä lippulaivoja, pieniä sarjoja joiden tehtävänä oli esiintyä VR:n profiilin korottajina, mutta joista ei ikinä ollut/tule olemaan luotettaviksi työvälineiksi. Dm12-juna täyttää kannattamattomien sivuratojen nykyisen liikenteen tarpeet, mutta toisenlainen dieselmoottorijunavalinta olisi Dm12-junaa paremmin antanut mahdollisuudet myös uusien liikennöintimallien kehittämiselle. Esimerkiksi Ruotsiin on hankittu nivelellisiä dieselmoottorijunia (tyypit Y31 ja Y32 sekä myös tanskalaisen mallin mukainen "kuminaamajuna" Y2), eli yhden yksikön kapasiteetti on Dm12-junaa suurempi.

Edit: ulkoasua vähän paranneltu

----------


## vompatti

> Dm12-juna täyttää kannattamattomien sivuratojen nykyisen liikenteen tarpeet, mutta toisenlainen dieselmoottorijunavalinta olisi Dm12-junaa paremmin antanut mahdollisuudet myös uusien liikennöintimallien kehittämiselle.


Tässä olen samaa mieltä. Suuremmalla moottorijunalla (esim. Talent, Desiro, Coradia tai GTW) voitaisiin hoitaa liikennettä vaikkapa välillä Joensuu-Vaasa tai Jyväskylä-Oulu. Pienehkö, hidas ja huokea moottorijuna voi toimia myös profiilinkorottajana, ei ole pakko hankkia kalliita korkealattiaisia hirvityksiä!

----------


## JE

> Suuremmalla moottorijunalla (esim. Talent, Desiro, Coradia tai GTW) voitaisiin hoitaa liikennettä vaikkapa välillä Joensuu-Vaasa tai Jyväskylä-Oulu. Pienehkö, hidas ja huokea moottorijuna voi toimia myös profiilinkorottajana, ei ole pakko hankkia kalliita korkealattiaisia hirvityksiä!


Juuri näin. VR:n nykyiset lippulaivat olisivat uskottavia jos Suomessa olisi useita suurkaupunkeja ja suurehko väestöpohja. Todellinen Suomi ei kuitenkaan ole tällainen, ja VR tarvitsisikin kipeästi sellaisia statussymboleita ja profiilinkorottajia jotka symbolisoisivat yhtiön valmiutta palvella myös harvaan asuttuja, esim. lentoliikenteellä vaikeasti palveltavia alueita.

----------


## Eki

Mihin unohtui murheenkryyni Sm4..?

Kuka tietää ja muistaa, onko perää tarinassa jonka kerran kuulin, että Neuvostoliitossa tehtiin aikoinaan suuri määrä dieselvetureita Suomea varten? Tarinan mukaan NL:ssa ilmeisesti ennakoitiin, että Suomi tietenkin ottaa dieselit sieltä. Näin ei kuitenkaan käynyt, vaan päädyttiin ilmeisesti nykyiseen Dv12:een (??) ja ko. veturit jäivät NL:on sisäiseen käyttöön.

Jos tarina todella on totta, mitä sarjaa olivat/ovat nuo NL:ssa tehdyt veturit?   :Shocked:

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Pendolinot ovat olleet liikenteessä vuosikymmenen. Niiden kanssa on edelleen suuria ongelmia.


Olen osittain eri mieltä tässä asiassa. Kokemusta Pendolinosta niin työntekijän kuin matkustajan näkökulmasta minulta löytyy tältä vuodelta yli 100 matkan verran.

Pendolinon liikennöintihäiriöt ylittävät lähes aina julkisuuskynnyksen, minkä vuoksi sen ongelmat muistetaan. Useimmiten, kuten viimeksi jouluaaton aattona Viialassa, ongelmat taisivat olla sähköratatekniikassa eivätkä itse junayksiköissä. Faktaa tästä ei ole, mutta näin oletan.
Samanlaisia ongelmia sähköratatekniikan kanssa on ollut pitkin vuotta.

Tasoristeysonnettomuus Kälviällä (Sm3 7x05) otsikoitiin näyttävästi "Pendolino törmäsi kuorma-autoon". Tällaiset toimittajien kukkaset valitettavasti tahrivat mm. Pendolinon mainetta. Syylliseksi kirjoitetaan otsikosta alkaen Pendolino, vaikka tosiasiassa vika löytyy esim. sähköratatekniikasta tai sitten autoilijoista (tasoristeysonnettomuuksissa). Oikein yllätyin, kun Helsingin Sanomat ja Ilta-Sanomat otsikoivat Korpikylässä tapahtuneen valitettavan onnettomuuden alkuviikosta oikein "koiravaljakkoturmaksi", eivätkä  junaonnettomuudeksi. Kehitystä on siis ollut havaittavissa silläkin puolella. 

Myönnettävä on, että ongelmia on ollut, etenkin kahdella yksiköllä liikkuvissa Pendolino-vuoroissa, mutta junan tekniikassa olleista ongelmista ollaan onneksi pääsemässä eroon. Vielä kun sähköratatekniikka saadaan kuntoon ja Ratahallintokeskus saisi eduskunnalta rahaa rataverkon kunnostamiseen, niin Pendolinokin pääsisi omalle tasolleen. Myös meille junahenkilökunnalle on tullut vuosien varrella paljon tärkeää käyttökokemusta kalustosta, joka auttaa ratkaisemaan ongelmia jopa matkan aikana.

Tämän vuoden aikana Pendolinot, joissa olen työskennellyt ja matkustanut, ovat kulkeneet yli 95% aikataulun mukaisesti. Omakohtaiset kokemukseni ovat siis erittäin positiiviset kyseisestä junatyypistä. Toivottavasti luottamusta junaa käyttäneillä asiakkailla olisi löytyy jatkossakin. Useasti Pendolinon arvostelijat eivät ole matkustaneet junalla kovinkaan montaa kertaa, vaan vetoavat kokemukseen, jonka ovat saaneet esimerkiksi lehtien sivuilta.




> Kiskobussit on saatu liikenteeseen vasta kolmannen ehdokkaan kelvattua.


Kiskobussit (Dm12) ovat otettu liikenteeseen, mutta ovat vasta ensimmäistä talvea matkustajien käytössä. Ongelmia on ollut joitain viime päivinä, mutta yhdenkään asiakkaan en ole kuullut jääneen matkan varrelle. Kyllä VR liikennöitsijänä vastaa kaikille turvallisen matkan perille. Valitettavasti joskus tekniikka saattaa pettää ja siinä tapauksessa perille kuljetetaan vaikkakin hieman myöhässä korvaavilla liikennemuodoilla, mutta kaikesta huolimatta turvallisesti. 




> Suomeen on hankittu lähes aina vain Suomessa käyttöön tulevaa, uniikkia kalustoa, valmiita tuotteita ei ole ostettu.


Suurin syy tähän on yksinkertaisesti Suomen muuhun maailmaan poikkeava raideleveys (1524mm, yleiseurooppalainen 1435mm) ja  aukean tilan ulottuma (ATU). Suomen mitoille tarkoitettua kalustoa ei yksinkertaisesti ole missään valmiina, vaan se joudutaan aina suunnittelemaan yksityiskohtia myöden vain ja ainoastaan Suomeen sopivaksi. 

Suomi ei ole kiinnostava kohde kiskoliikennetehtaille, koska tilaukset ovat hyvinkin pieniä määriltään ja vaativat paljon työtä, aivan alusta asti. Näistä syistä johtuen, kalustossa saattaa ja on ollutkin alkuvaiheessa paljonkin ongelmia, mutta käyttökokemuksien kautta kalustoon saadaan varmuutta.




> Olisiko VR voinut säästyä vähemmillä ongelmilla toimimalla joissakin asioissa toisin?


Varmasti olisi, jos vuonna 1862 valmistunut ensimmäinen rataosa Helsingistä Hämeenlinnaan olisi rakennettu yleiseurooppalaiselle raideleveydelle 1435mm. Miltäköhän Suomen kalusto näyttäisi tänä päivänä, jos silloin joskus olisi ajateltu toisin?

----------


## vompatti

> Suurin syy tähän on yksinkertaisesti Suomen muuhun maailmaan poikkeava raideleveys (1524mm, yleiseurooppalainen 1435mm) ja aukean tilan ulottuma (ATU). Suomen mitoille tarkoitettua kalustoa ei yksinkertaisesti ole missään valmiina, vaan se joudutaan aina suunnittelemaan yksityiskohtia myöden vain ja ainoastaan Suomeen  sopivaksi.


Estääkö ATU todellakin kaluston ostamisen muualta? Tilannehan on juuri päinvastainen: ATU estää kaluston myynnin, ei ostamista! Raideleveydenkään  en usko olevan suuri ongelma. Irlannissa (niin Pohjois- kuin etelä-), Espanjassa ja Portugalissakin on eri raideleveys, mutta kyllä sinne silti ostetaan samanlaista kalustoa kuin muualle Eurooppaan. Telit pitää vaihtaa.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Kani
> 
> Olisiko VR voinut säästyä vähemmillä ongelmilla toimimalla joissakin asioissa toisin?
> 
> 
> Varmasti olisi, jos vuonna 1862 valmistunut ensimmäinen rataosa Helsingistä Hämeenlinnaan olisi rakennettu yleiseurooppalaiselle raideleveydelle 1435mm. Miltäköhän Suomen kalusto näyttäisi tänä päivänä,  jos silloin joskus olisi ajateltu toisin?


Onko raideleveys todella aiheuttanut paljon ongelmia? Eikö raideleveys kannattaisi muuttaa, jos vaikka ongelmat sillä ratkeisivat? Kemiantekniikkaa vähäsen opiskelleena ehdotan raideleveyden puolittamista; uudeksi raideleveydeksi valittakoon Itävallasta tuttu 760 mm.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ylläoleviin kommentteihin ATU:n ja raideleveyden vaikutuksesta sekä eurooppalaisista ratkaisuista.
Yleiseurooppalaiset ratkaisut

Valtionrautatiet 1962 - 1987 - historiikista käy hyvin ilmi, että pääosa VR:n sekä vetokalusto- että vaunuhankinnoista on perustunut eurooppalaisten standardiratkaisujen soveltamiseen. Varsinkin teli- ja kytkinratkaisut ja useat rakenneratkaisut ovat yleiseurooppalaisiin standardiratkaisuihin perustuvia. Samoin esim. Dv12, Dr13, Sr2 ja "siniset vaunut" perustuvat pääosin eurooppalaisiin standardiratkaisuihin eikä niitä ole "yksityiskohtia myöten" suunniteltu Suomea varten.ATU:n (Aukean tilan ulottuma) hyödyntämisen järkevyydestä

ATU:n maksimittoja on järkevää hyödyntää kansallisen ja Venäjän yhdysliikenteen tavaravaunuissa, joissa järkevä mitoitus vastaa Venäjän rautateitä. Läntisen yhdysliikenteen tavaraliikennekalusto mitoitetaan luonnollisesti Ruotsin ja Saksan ATU:n mukaan.

ATU:n hyödyntäminen vetokalustossa on järjetöntä. Siitä, että veturi on jonkin kymmenen senttiä leveämpi, ei ole hyötyä. Veturien mitoitus pitäisi Suomessa olla Ruotsin ja Saksan mittojen mukainen. Kuitenkin esim. Sr2 suunniteltiin leveämmälle korille Suomea varten !! 

ATU:n hyödyntäminen matkustajavaunuissa ja moottorivaunuissa on hyvin kyseenalaista. Sillä ei saada oleellisesti lisäkapasiteettia pl. kaksikerrosvaunuratkaisuissa. Ruotsin ja Saksan mitoitus on riittävä mukavalle mitoitukselle. Jos kaluston maksimointi Suomen ATU:n mukaan johtaa kaluston kustannusten nousuun esim. 10% tai toiminnallisiin ongelmiin, ei ole mitään mieltä soveltaa Suomen ATU:a vaan Ruotsin / Saksan ATU:a.1524 mm Raideleveyden merkityksestä

1524 mm raideleveys on kuitenkin maailman toiseksi käytetyin raideleveys 1435 mm:n jälkeen. Baltian maat ja Venäjä tulevat myös tarvitsemaan korkeatasoista kiskokalustoa, joten standardiratkaisut tulevat olemaan jatkossa saatavilla myös 1524 mm:lle, vaikka ne tällä hetkellä eivät ehkä aivan ole ajan tasalla. 1435 mm ja 1524 mm raideleveyksillä ei ole niin suurta eroa, etteikö samoja perusratkaisuja voisi käyttää

Ottaen huomion Venäjän yhdysliikenteen ratkaisevan merkityksen Suomen rautateiden tavaraliikenteelle sekä raideleveyden vaihtolaitteistojen toimivuuden Turun junalauttaterminaaleissa sekä Torniossa, en pidä raideleveyden muutosta hyödyllisenä.Yhteenvetona:
Yleiseurooppalaisia standardiratkaisuja on Suomessa käytetty koko ajanAukean tilan ulottumana kannattaa vetokalustossa ja matkustajakalustossa käyttää Ruotsin / Saksan ATU:a1524 mm raideleveys ei ole kalustonhankintaongelmien pääasiallinen aiheuttaja.

----------


## JE

Mikon ansiokas yhteenveto nähdäkseni kertoo sen olennaisimman: on täysin perusteetonta ryhtyä väittämään, että Suomessa olisi toimittu jotenkin selkeästi huonommin kuin muualla. Päin vastoin täällä on viime vuosikymmeninä selvästi lähennytty valinnoissa Keski-Euroopan maita. Yksittäisissä asioissa on toimittu järjettömästi, mutta samasta voi syyttää myös muiden Euroopan - ja muunkin maailman - rautateitä.




> ATU:n hyödyntäminen vetokalustossa on järjetöntä. Siitä, että veturi on jonkin kymmenen senttiä leveämpi, ei ole hyötyä. Veturien mitoitus pitäisi Suomessa olla Ruotsin ja Saksan mittojen mukainen


ATU:n hyödyntämisestä voisi olla etua, jos se parantaisi veturin vetovoimaa, huippunopeutta tai taloudellisuutta. Esimerkiksi Sr2 kuitenkin osoittanee, ettei tällaista etua ole.

Raideleveyden merkitystä on toki turha väheksyäkään. Ongelma on kuitenkin enemmän liikennettä kuin kalustoinvestointeja vaikeuttava. Ja tämän vuoksi nykyinen raideleveys on paras mahdollinen. Raideleveysero Suomen ja Venäjän (tai ajan mittaan Viron) välillä olisi seurauksiltaan kestämätön. Vetokaluston kannalta ongelma liittyy siihen, että telit ovat kuitenkin veturin kalleimpia komponentteja. Tosin jos samalle kalustolle on tarjolla useamman raideleveyden telejä, raideleveyttä voidaan pientenkin huoltojen yhteydessä kohtuuhelposti vaihtaa myös vetokalustossa. Esimerkkeinä käyköön Victorian osavaltiorautatiet Australiassa (raideleveydet 1435 mm ja 1600 mm) tai Eesti Raudteen Viroon hankkimat amerikkalaisveturit.

----------


## Kani

Aloitustekstilläni ei ollut tarkoitus käynnistää kinaa siitä, mikä veturi on kiva ja mikä ei, tai että onko VR paha vai hyvä yhtiö. Kiinnostaisi vain tietää, miksi Suomen kiskokalustohankinnat tuntuvat niin usein ajautuvan vaikeuksiin tavalla tai toisella. (Näinhän kävi myös Helsingissä metrojunien ja matalalattiaratikoiden osalta.)

Kotimaisuus/lisenssityö/ulkomaisuus ei tunnu asiaa mitenkään selittävän. Onnistumisia ja epäonnistumisia on tapahtunut kaikissa hankintamuodoissa.

Mikko Laaksosen mainitsemaa VR:n historiikkia selailemalla huomaa, että yksi syy on kalustohankintojen tekeminen vahvoissa murrosvaiheissa. 60-luvulla oli kova kiire dieselöidä, kunnes miltei samantien ryhdyttiin sähköistämään. Tarjouspyynnöt olivat sen mukaisia: niitä muuteltiin, eikä tilaaja (VR/rautatiehallitus/eduskunta) aina itsekään oikein tiennyt, mitä tahtoo.

Mielenkiintoista, että tietyllä tavalla kalustohankintojen ongelmat ovat toistaneet itseään. Pendolino on kuin Porkkana: hankittiin epätarkoituksenmukaisena ajankohtana ja tekniikan ruuvailu jatkuu yhä.

----------


## JE

> Aloitustekstilläni ei ollut tarkoitus käynnistää kinaa siitä, mikä veturi on kiva ja mikä ei, tai että onko VR paha vai hyvä yhtiö. Kiinnostaisi vain tietää, miksi Suomen kiskokalustohankinnat tuntuvat niin usein ajautuvan vaikeuksiin tavalla tai toisella. (Näinhän kävi myös Helsingissä metrojunien ja matalalattiaratikoiden osalta.)


En missään tapauksessa pitänyt aloitustekstiä provosoivana, jos sitä tarkoitat. Mutta totuus on silti, että meillä ongelmia on ollut aivan yhtä paljon ja yhtä vähän kuin muuallakin Euroopassa. Jos Suomen tapauksessa tahdotaan etsiä erityisiä syitä epäonnelle, voisi sotienjälkeisen nopean rakennemuutoksen vaikuttaneen melkoisesti. Paitsi että 1960-70-luvuille osui höyryvetureista luopuminen, dieselöinti ja Etelä-Suomen pääratojen sähköistys, sinne ajoittui myös autoilun vallankumous ja sivuratojen paikallisliikenteen karsinta.

Yksi syy, mikä epäonnea on lisännyt, on aina myös tradition puute. Tiettyjen dieselvetureiden epäonnistuneet vaihteistot tms. ratkaisut 1950-luvulla ovat tästä tyypillinen esimerkki: kun ei Suomessa dieselvetureita ollut aiemmin ollut, monenlaista ratkaisua oli kokeiltava ennen kuin mitään luotettavaa voitiin saada aikaan. Helsingin metron perustamiseen liittyneet vaikeudet lahjusskandaaleineen kaikkineen ovat jo aiemmin tulleet käsitellyiksi tällä keskustelupalstalla.

Matalalattiaraitiovaunujen osalta taas voidaan sanoa, että VR:n takavuosien ongelma - kokemuksen puute - ilmeni nyt toiseen suuntaan: Suomessa oli kokemusta siitä, millaisia raitiovaunuja Suomessa kannattaa käyttää, mutta tarjouskilpailussa tarjonneilla valmistajilla (Adtranz, Siemens...) tätä kokemusta ei ollut. Tässä on ylipäätään nykyisten kiskokalustohankintojen perusongelma pohjimmiltaan: Suomessa opittiin, vaikkakin monien vaikeuksien kautta suomalaisiin olosuhteisiin soveltuvan kiskokaluston huippuosaajiksi. Skaalaedun heikkous kuitenkin näivetti Valmetin ja Rautaruukin kiskokalustoteollisuuden viimeistään laman myötä, ja on turvauduttava ulkomaisiin toimittajiin, joilta kaikki kokemus Suomen olosuhteista ja vaatimustasosta puuttuu.

----------


## vompatti

> on turvauduttava ulkomaisiin toimittajiin, joilta kaikki kokemus Suomen olosuhteista ja vaatimustasosta puuttuu.


Tarkoitatko tällä sitä, että mistään ei saa enää talviolosuhteisiin soveltuvaa kiskokalustoa? Vai tarkoitatko olosuhteilla muita kuin sääolosuhteita? Bombardierilla oli pitkä kokemus Ruotsin olosuhteista; eroavatko Ruotsin olosuhteet jotenkin Suomen olosuhteista?

----------


## JE

En tarkoita pelkästään talvea. On joka tapauksessa naurettavaa ajatella, että Bombardierin Västeråsin tehtaat olisivat jonkinlainen ratkaisu tähän asiaan. Mainitun yhtiön Ruotsin-toiminnot eivät esimerkiksi missään vaiheessa ole pelastaneet Helsingin Variotram-raitiovaunuja ongelmiensa suosta. Vai ovatko? Ei riitä, että tietyllä valmistajalla on tuotantoa pohjoisessa, se mitä vaaditaan on että jo tarjouskilpailuvaiheessa ko. yhtiö ja muut tarjouksen jättävät ymmärtävät suhtautua esitettyihin vaatimuksiin vakavasti. Näinhän ei tähän mennessä ole vielä päässyt käymään, paitsi VR:n uusimpien, kotimaassa valmistettujen henkilövaunujen tapauksessa. Ja kotimaisen työvoiman tuotteina ne luonnollisesti ovat jokseenkin ongelmattomia.

----------


## juhanahi

> miksi Suomen kiskokalustohankinnat tuntuvat niin usein ajautuvan vaikeuksiin tavalla tai toisella. (Näinhän kävi myös Helsingissä metrojunien ja matalalattiaratikoiden osalta.)


Matalalattiaratikoiden kanssa on tosiaan ongelmia, mutta mitä vaikeuksia metrojen kanssa on ollut? Tarkoitatko M100 vai M200 -sarjaa? Sataset ovat jyränneet metroverkolla parikymmentä vuotta ja ovat toimineet varsin mainiosti. En itse ainakaan muista mitään erityisiä vaikeuksia M200-sarjaltakaan?




> Mihin unohtui murheenkryyni Sm4..?


Kertoisitko hieman lisää tästä murheenkryyniydestä? Oman kokemukseni mukaan Sm4:t ovat varsin onnistunut hankinta; tilattiinhan Pupuja ensimmäisten kymmenen seuraksi vielä lisääkin.

Tokihan uuden kaluston kanssa tuppaa alkuvaiheessa yleensä olemaan lastentauteja ja erilaisia vaikeuksia, mutta tässä keskustelussa on mielestäni tullut esille varsin yllättäviäkin "ongelmatapauksia", kuten vaikka "metrot", Sm4, Sr2, Dv12...

----------


## JE

Metroon esitettyä kritiikkiä ymmärsin itse nimenomaan sitä taustaa vasten, että koko metrolinja suunniteltiin pitkälti muista kuin liikenteellisistä syistä - tahdottiin toisaalta massiivisen suurkaupunkimaista kaupunkirakennetta ja toisaalta Valmetin kiskokalustoteknologian toimiva ulkoilmanäyttely. Eli kalusto valittiin väärin koska koko linja rakennettiin väärin perustein.

Sinänsähän itse metrojunat aivan kuten Sm4-junat tai Sr2-veturit ovat huomattavan moitteettomasti toimineet koko ikänsä. Tottahan se on, että varmasti niissäkin on kaikenlaista pientä ollut. Mahdollisia puutteita on toki aina aiheellista ottaa esille, mutta niiden perusteella on aiheetonta teilata hankintaa itseään, kun tehdylle ratkaisulle ei olisi parempaakaan vaihtoehtoa löytynyt. Se tässä eniten ärsyttää, että rivien välistä edelleen välittyy sellainen kuva, että suomalaisten tunaroinnit kalustohankinnoissa olisivat jollain tapaa ainutlaatuisia. Se on melko epäreilua, kun täällä tehdyt valinnat ovat kuitenkin lähestulkoon kautta linjan osoittautuneet vähintään yhtä kestäviksi kuin muualla Euroopassa.

Lopuksi pientä tilastointia
Dv12: edelleen kaikki käytössä, ikä 21-42 vuotta
Dv16: edelleen osa käytössä, ikä 42-43 vuotta
Sr1: vain kaksi veturia poistettu (onnettomuuksissa), ikä 10-22 vuotta
Dr16: protojen lisäksi vain yksi sarjaveturi (onnettomuus) poistettu
Helsingin metrojunat: vanhimmat vuodelta 1977, kaikki ajossa
Valmetin nivelraitiovaunut: vanhimmat vuodelta 1973, kaikki ajossa

----------


## Antero Alku

Hyvä uutta vuotta muuten kaikille!

Keskustelun otsikon mukaisesti ja keskustelua täydentäen muutama sana kiskokalustosuunnittelun historiasta. Kun tässäkin keskustelussa näkyy tulevan mielikuva, että ongelmat VR:llä alkoivat dieseleiden aikana ja etenivät myös sähköaikaan. Onko tosiaankin näin?

Höyry- ja dieselajan välillä on se ero, että höyryaikana 1900-luvulla kaluston suunnittelusta vastasi VR:n koneteknillinen toimisto. Joitain veturisarjoja ostettiin ulkomailta valmiina, mutta ne olivat poikkeushankintoja.

Suunnittelun filosofia oli "valistunut teollisuusvakoilu". VR:n suunnittelussa seurattiin ulkomaista kehitystä ja kokemuksia. Monet ratkaisut kopioitiin sellaisinaan, paljon ostettiin ulkomaisia komponentteja. Mutta oppia sovellettiin siten kuin katsottiin meidän olosuhteisiimme parhaiten sopivaksi. Samalla tavalla toimittiin vaunukaluston kanssa. Siksi sieltäkin löytyy runsaasti yhtäläisyyksiä ulkomaille, vaikka täsmälleen samanlaisia yksilöitä ei ollutkaan.

Tätä filosofiaa täytynee pitää onnistuneena. Sitä todistaa se, että useat kalustosarjat säilyivät tuotannossa hyvin pitkään, ja niitä myös käytettiin sekä runsaasti että kauan.

Dv12 on saman filosofian tuote, ja sekin näyttää pysyvän käytössä pitkään. Sm1-2 -junat ovat myös saksalaisen tekniikan suomalaisia kopioita paitsi tyristoritekniikan osalta. Epäonnistuminen sen sijaan näyttää keskittyvän tuotteisiin, joiden rakenne perustuu enimmäkseen muualla suunniteltuun kokonaisuuteen.

VR:n konteteknillinen toimisto oli käyttäjäorganisaation oma yksikkö. Sillä oli paras mahdollinen yhteys suunnitelmien käyttökokemuksiin. Nykyinen suunnittelu perustuu myyjä-asiakas -yhteyteen, joka ei näytä toimivan läheskään yhtä hyvin. Lari Nylundin tapaiset työstään innostuneet käytännön ongelmien kohtaajat eivät ole kalustokauppojen neuvottelupöydissä. Siellä eivät myöskään ole itse suunnittelijat, vaan myynti-insinöörit. Tai kaikkein pahimmassa tapauksessa vain suuret johtajat.

Entinen aika tuskin palaa, sillä 1900-luvun alkupuolen käytäntöjä nimitettäisiin nykyään lisenssivarkauksiksi, teollisuusvakoiluksi, protektionismiksi, vapaan kaupan rajoittamiseksi tai laittomiksi yhtä toimittajaa suosiviksi kauppasuhteiksi. Mitä ilmeisimmin kuitenkin näin tapahtuu edelleen siellä, missä kalustoa valmistetaan. Jos Italian rautatilaitos FS tilasi ensimmäisen Pendolinoerän, se suunniteltiin taatusi yhteistyössä tilaajan kanssa. Sen jälkeen vain yritetään sitten myydä tehtyä työtä muillekin ja toivotaan, että se, mikä toimii FS:llä, toimisi myös muualla.

Pienten asiakkaiden kuten Suomessa toimivien operaattoreiden onneksi kehitetään jatkuvasti maailmanlaajuista standardointia, jotta kalusto suunniteltaisiin soveltuvaksi kaikkialle, ei vain ensimmäiselle tilaajalle. Mutta se ei vapauta ostajaa tarpeesta hallita asiat myös itse ja osata ostaa oikein.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Tämä aihe on tullut jo aika tyhjentävästi käsitellyksi, mutta yhtä asiaa ei ole selkeästi sanottu.

Kun maailmalla on käytössä raideleveyksiä suunnilleen välillä 1400-1600 mm., tämä on myös kalustovalmistajien tiedossa. Ei ole tavattoman vaikeata suunnitella kalustoa siten, että se voidaan valmistaa mille hyvänsä raideleveydelle tällä välillä. Ja näin myös tehdään.

Periaatteessa kyse on vain siitä, että johonkin kohtaan konstruktiota jätetään noin 10 cm:n pelivara molemmille puolin. Kun rautatiekaluston korileveys on kaikkialla noin 3 metriä, ei ole ongelma mitoittaa telirakenteita leveimmän mukaan.

Suomen leveä ATU ei todellakaan ole ongelma tai minkäälainen rajoite tilata ja käyttää kalustoa eurooppalaisen kapeamman leveyden mukaan. Dm12 on suoraan eurooppalaisen profiilin mukainen, eikä se vaikuta näiden moottorivaunujen käyttöön mitenkään.

Yhteinen raideleveys ja ATU Venäjän kanssa on kuitenkin ollut kiistaton etu. Olisimme muuten jääneet ilman transitorahdin tuloja, jotka ovat olleet merkittäviä. Kauppamme on maantieteellisistä syistä suuntautunut aina vahvasti Venäjälle, joten tavaraliikenteen järjestelmän on ollut oltava sinne päin toimiva.

Meidän suuremman sallitun kalustoprofiilimme etu on vähenemässä sitä mukaa, kun liikenne kansainvälistyy Euroopan suuntaan. Entiselle Rosenlewin kodinkonetehtaalle Poriin tulee nykyään jatkuvasti vaunukuormia Italiasta asti. Vaunujen koko määräytyy reitin pienimmän ATU:n mukaan. Raideleveys vaihtuu Turussa telinvaihtohallissa. Suurin reitin ongelma taitaa olla siinä, että vaunut kiertävät Poriin Tampereen kautta, kun suora rata päättyy Uudessakaupungissa.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Entinen aika tuskin palaa, sillä 1900-luvun alkupuolen käytäntöjä nimitettäisiin nykyään lisenssivarkauksiksi, teollisuusvakoiluksi, protektionismiksi, vapaan kaupan rajoittamiseksi tai laittomiksi yhtä toimittajaa suosiviksi kauppasuhteiksi. Mitä ilmeisimmin kuitenkin näin tapahtuu edelleen siellä, missä kalustoa valmistetaan. Jos Italian rautatilaitos FS tilasi ensimmäisen Pendolinoerän, se suunniteltiin taatusi yhteistyössä tilaajan kanssa. Sen jälkeen vain yritetään sitten myydä tehtyä työtä muillekin ja toivotaan, että se, mikä toimii FS:llä, toimisi myös muualla.


Ei ole mitään perustetta, minkä vuoksi vapaakauppaan perustuva maailmanjärjestys olisi "se lopullinen". Maailmanpoliittinen tilanne on aiemminkin aiheuttanut talouspolitiikkaan nopeitakin muutoksia, olkoonkin että suunnanmuutos tuskin tällä vuosisadalla on todennäköinen... Ja huomata tietysti sopii, että nykyinen vapaisiin markkinoihin perustuva järjestelmä ei ole kovin tasapuolinen. Monet menestyvät globaalit toimijat kiskokalustoalallakin nauttivat suoraa tai epäsuoraa kotimaansa hallituksen tukea. Suomessa vain lama-aikana mikään tuki ei olisi voinut saada aikaan kotimaista teollisuutta, joka edes lisenssein olisi voinut rakentaa vaikkapa Sr2-kaluston alusta loppuun.

----------


## Rbnqss

Dm12 on tälläkin hetkellä ilmeisesti käyttökiellossa, talven takia ilmaantuneista ongelmista. Pikkuvikaa niissä oli jo viimetalvena, ne  ratkesi muutostöillä, nyt kun ne on kunnon käytössä, on ongelmia ilmaantunut lisää. mm. Nurmekseen hyytyi yksi Vankka joka ei lähtenyt käyntiin pakkasen takia. Ulkoliitäntäpistoke sähkönsyötölle on kuulemma sellaisessa paikassa että lumi tukkii sen ja siitä aiheutuu sitten hajoamisia liitännälle. Ovien kanssa lienee yhä ongelmia, itse olin kyydissä kun Dm12 4401 siirrettiin Esittelytilaisuudesta varikolle, liikkelle ei meinattu päästä koska ilmeisesti järjestelmä ei tunnistanut onko ovet kiinni vai ei ja päätti estää liikkeellelähdön. Mitä olen kyydissä istunut, on ainakin kerran tullut linjalla hätäjarrutus tuntemattomasta syystä, vaikka kuolleenmiehenkytkin onkin kuitattu.  Muuten on toiminutkin kesällä todella loistavasti, talvi toi isoja ongelmia ja nyt ajetaan myös Nurmekseen taas sinivaunutaajiksilla.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Dm12 on tälläkin hetkellä ilmeisesti käyttökiellossa


Enpä ole käyttökiellosta kuullut, mutta teknisten ongelmien vuoksi vuoroja on ajettu ja ajetaan Dv12+sinisellä kalustolla.




> Mitä olen kyydissä istunut, on ainakin kerran tullut linjalla hätäjarrutus tuntemattomasta syystä, vaikka kuolleenmiehenkytkin onkin kuitattu.


Olisiko kysymyksessä mahdollisesti ollut junan kulunvalvontalaitteiston tekemä hätäjarrutus?

----------


## Kani

> Mahdollisia puutteita on toki aina aiheellista ottaa esille, mutta niiden perusteella on aiheetonta teilata hankintaa itseään, kun tehdylle ratkaisulle ei olisi parempaakaan vaihtoehtoa löytynyt.


Hankinnoista tässä nyt olikin juuri puhe, ja siksi listasin myös Helsingin metron, jonka hankinta ei kohdannut merkittäviä teknisiä, mutta kylläkin suuria yhteiskunnallisia/oikeudellisia ongelmia. Hankintaongelma siis sekin.

Pelkkä kaluston käyttöiän listaaminen on hieman yksipuolista, kun ostoksen lopullisen järkevyyden arviointiin pitää huomioida myös käyttökulut, luotettavuus jne. Toki epäluotettavat hylätään mieluusti ensin, mutta jos kalustosarja on suuri, on sen kanssa pakko elää.

Anteron huomio "vakoilusta" on hyvä. Sellaiseen johtopäätökseen väkisin tulee, että näin pienessä maassa ei välttämättä kannattaisi keksiä pyörää joka kerta uudelleen.

----------


## PNu

> Kun tässäkin keskustelussa näkyy tulevan mielikuva, että ongelmat VR:llä alkoivat dieseleiden aikana ja etenivät myös sähköaikaan. Onko tosiaankin näin?


Ei. Kysymyshän on vain siitä, ettei nykyaikana hyväksytä enää höyrykauden meininkiä, jolloin veturit saattoivat viettää enemmän aikaa konepajalla ja huollossa kuin ajossa. 

Eihän nykykaluston kanssa olisi minkäänlaisia vaikeuksia, jos vaatimustaso laskettaisiin puoliksikin niin alas kuin höyryvetureilla. Aikaisemminhan oli jo puhetta, että VR:n historian huonoinkin dieselveturi (Hr11) oli kilpailukykyinen parhaimpia höyryvetureita (Hr1) vastaan.




> Höyry- ja dieselajan välillä on se ero, että höyryaikana 1900-luvulla kaluston suunnittelusta vastasi VR:n koneteknillinen toimisto. Joitain veturisarjoja ostettiin ulkomailta valmiina, mutta ne olivat poikkeushankintoja.


Ulkomailta tehdyt hankinnat olivat dieselkaudella poikkeuksia mutta höyrykaudella ennemminkin sääntö. Tämä seuraa jo yksinomaan siitäkin, että kotimainen veturituotanto pääsi varsinaisesti käyntiin vasta 1900-luvun puolella. 

Vielä tämän jälkeenkin ostettiin kokonaisia höyryveturisarjoja ulkomailta (esim. Tv2, Tr2) tai suunniteltiin kotimaiset veturit aikaisemmin ulkomailta hankittujen vastaavan tyyppisten vetureiden pohjalta (esim. Vk- ja Hk-sarjat, Hv4). Kolmas tapa oli hankkia sarjan ensimmäiset veturit ulkomailta ja tehdä näiden mallikappaleiden mukaan samoja vetureita kotimaassa (Vr3, Pr1). Viimeksi mainittua keinoa toki noudatettiin sittemmin dieselkaudellakin Dr13-vetureiden kanssa.

Ilmeisesti jopa Tk3 perustui paljolti Yhdysvalloista hankittuun Tv2-sarjaan ja Hr1 sekä Tr1 saksalaisiin esikuviin (jälkimmäisistä 20 jopa valmistettiin Saksassa), joten VR:n koneteknillisen toimiston osuus taitaa supistua melko vaatimattomaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hankinnoista tässä nyt olikin juuri puhe, ja siksi listasin myös Helsingin metron, jonka hankinta ei kohdannut merkittäviä teknisiä, mutta kylläkin suuria yhteiskunnallisia/oikeudellisia ongelmia. Hankintaongelma siis sekin.


Ihan vain sen vuoksi, ettei totuus painuisi unholaan:

Oli metrossakin tekninen ongelma, ja aika vakava. Aivan alkuvaiheessa, jo ennen yleisöliikennettä 1979 tai 1980 jouduttiin kaikki telien virroittimelliset laakeripesät korvaamaan uusilla. Alkuperäinen oli alumiinivalu, uusi oli rautavalu. Alumiininen vain hajosi.

Muuten kyllä metrojunat olivat ja ovat teknisesti onnistuneita, ja niiden luotettavuus ja ylläpitokustannukset ovat hyvät. Tosin voi sanoa, että kyseessä on aika helppo juttu. Elektronisella tehonsäädöllä ja oikosulkumoottorein varustettu metrojuna on ehkä maailman yksinkertaisin kiskokulkuneuvo.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Aloitustekstilläni ei ollut tarkoitus käynnistää kinaa siitä, mikä veturi on kiva ja mikä ei, tai että onko VR paha vai hyvä yhtiö. Kiinnostaisi vain tietää, miksi Suomen kiskokalustohankinnat tuntuvat niin usein ajautuvan vaikeuksiin tavalla tai toisella.


Tähän on hyvin yksinkertainen syy. Suomi on niin pieni raideliikennemaa, ettei meille ole mahdollisuuksia hankkia erityisiä prototyyppisarjoja, joissa tekniikan toimivuutta kokeiltaisiin. Niinpä kaikki uusi kalusto on aina enemmän tai vähemmän 0-sarjan tuotteita.

----------


## KMT

En minä ainakaan VR:ää huonoista kalustohankinnoista pahemmin syytä.
Taajamajunakalusto olisi vain pitänyt hankkia aikaisemmin. Pendolinon sijasta olisi ehkä X2000 ollut parempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eihän nykykaluston kanssa olisi minkäänlaisia vaikeuksia, jos vaatimustaso laskettaisiin puoliksikin niin alas kuin höyryvetureilla. Aikaisemminhan oli jo puhetta, että VR:n historian huonoinkin dieselveturi (Hr11) oli kilpailukykyinen parhaimpia höyryvetureita (Hr1) vastaan.


Ei asiaa voi näin yksinkertaistaa. Höyry- ja dieselvetureiden rakenteelliset erot ovat niin suuret, ettei voi olettaa niiden ylläpidon voivan olla samanlaista.

Höyryveturin ylläpito perustui käsityöhön. Polttoaineen kuormaus, vesitys, kuonaus ja voitelu kaikki olivat käsityötä, jolle on oltava varattuna aika. Se, että nämä toimet hoidettiin eikä veturi ollut vetämässä junia sinä aikana ei johtunut leväperäisyydestä.

On eri asia, johtuuko veturin seisominen suunnitellusta ylläpidosta vai vikaantumisesta. Mainitsemasi Hr11 oli nimenomaan ongelmallinen vikojen vuoksi, minkä tähden veturin koko koneisto vaihdettiin. Samasta syystä ensimmäisiä dieselveturisarjoja Vv12 ja Sv11 ei koskaan tilattu koevetureita enempää. Hr11:n piti tulla kiitojunarunkojen veturiksi, mutta siihen käyttöön ehtivät Dm3/4-sarjojen moottorivaunut Hr11:n ongelmien vuoksi.

Nämä asiat voi kerrata VR:n 1962 historiikista, niin ei erehdy pitämään epäonnistunutta Hr11-sarjaa erinomiaseksi osoittautunutta Hr1-sarjaa parempana.

Vioista huolimatta dieselveturi voi kerätä junatunteja vuodessa enemmän kuin höyryveturi, koska dieselin ylläpitö ei sisällä pitkäkestoista käsityötä. Sehän nyt vielä puuttuisi, että kehitettäisiin uutta teknologiaa, joka ei olisikaan parempaa kuin entinen! Tosin Jukka Nurmisen vuosia sitten Resiinassa julkaistun artikkelin perusteella siltä vaikutti, ettei dieselöinnistä juuri hyötyä suorituskyvyn kannalta ollut.

Nykyäänkin voi ihmetellä sitä, miten tehokasta kaluston käyttö mahtaa olla, vaikka pitäisi olla edellytykset korkeaan käyttöasteeseen. Esimerkiksi Sm1-2 ja Sm4 -kaluston määrä on käsittämättömän korkea tarpeeseen nähden.




> Ulkomailta tehdyt hankinnat olivat dieselkaudella poikkeuksia mutta höyrykaudella ennemminkin sääntö. Tämä seuraa jo yksinomaan siitäkin, että kotimainen veturituotanto pääsi varsinaisesti käyntiin vasta 1900-luvun puolella.


Minähän kirjoitin, että "höyryaikana 1900-luvulla kaluston suunnittelusta vastasi VR:n koneteknillinen toimisto". Huolimatta siitä, että 1800-luvullakin VR:n insinöörit kävivät "neuvomassa" niitä tehtaita, joista veturit ulkomailta ostettiin.




> Vielä tämän jälkeenkin ostettiin kokonaisia höyryveturisarjoja ulkomailta (esim. Tv2, Tr2)


Korjataan nyt kuitenkin asiat oikein. Tv2 tilattiin USA:sta Tv1:n piirustuksilla, jotka oli tehty VR:n koneteknillisessä toimistossa. Syynä tilaukseen USA:sta olivat ensimmäisen maailmansodan aiheuttamat raaka-aineiden ym. toimitusvaikeudet. Amerikkalaiset eivät kuitenkaan suostuneet valmistamaan vetureita kuin omalla filosofiallaan, ja he tarjosivat suoritusarvoiltaan vastaavan veturin, jonka saivat kumminkin tehdä kuten itse halusivat.

Tr2 (ja Vr4) -vetureiden hankinta USA:n ylijäämävarastoista toisen maailmansodan jälkeen oli aivan eri asia kuin normaali veturihankinta. Sotakorvausten ja ulkomaisen tuen vuoksi oli otettava sitä mitä annettiin.

Jos lasket 1900-luvulla ostettujen höyryvetureiden määriä, et voine väittää, että olisi ostettu ulkomaisia vetureita. Vaikka kotimaisen teollisuuden kapasiteettipulan vuoksi ostettiin suomessa suunniteltuja vetureita ulkomaisilta valmistajilta.




> tai suunniteltiin kotimaiset veturit aikaisemmin ulkomailta hankittujen vastaavan tyyppisten vetureiden pohjalta (esim. Vk- ja Hk-sarjat, Hv4). Kolmas tapa oli hankkia sarjan ensimmäiset veturit ulkomailta ja tehdä näiden mallikappaleiden mukaan samoja vetureita kotimaassa (Vr3, Pr1). Viimeksi mainittua keinoa toki noudatettiin sittemmin dieselkaudellakin Dr13-vetureiden kanssa.


Juuri tästähän minä kirjoitin: "Suunnittelun filosofia oli "valistunut teollisuusvakoilu"."

Pr1:n historiasta lienee tässä yhteydessä syytä kertoa, että koneteknillinen toimisto suunnitteli Pr1:n alunperin kolmella vetoakselilla - siis Vk1-3 -sarjojen periaatteita noudattaen. Hanomagin insinöörit suosittelivat toteutunutta neljän vetoakselin ratkaisua. Tällainen kehittäminen ja oppiminen oli osa mainittua suunnittelufilosofiaa.

Tämä filosofia ilmeisesti yritettiin katkaista dieselöinnin alkuvaiheessa, mutta epäonnistumisten (kuten Hr11) seurauksena palattiin vanhaan tapaan. Nohabista opittiin, miten tehdään Hr12, jonka telit ja sähkötekniikka otettiin suoraan BBC:ltä. Pyrhösen Dm7-kirja valottaa tätä kehitystä myös. Valmet kopioi vielä Scanialta moottorin ja opetteli moottorivaunutekniikkaa rakentaessaan Hilding-Karlssonin suunnittelemia kiskobusseja, osin Ruotsista lähetetyistä osista.

Kehittyneen tekniikan aikana vain jouduttiin lopulta rehelliseen lisenssikauppaan (kuten Hr13), ja konstruktioiden todellisetkin suunnittelijat kuten MGO saivat nimensä valmistajalaattoihin. 




> Ilmeisesti jopa Tk3 perustui paljolti Yhdysvalloista hankittuun Tv2-sarjaan


Kun edellä olen korjannut käsityksesi Tv2-sarjasta, ymmärtänet hyvin, että Tk3 suunniteltiin aiemmin koneteknillisessä toimistossa suunnitellun Tv1:n pohjalta, jota valmistettiin Tv2:sien jälkeen vielä vuoteen 1944 asti. Aivan kuten Tk3:n suunnittelun perusteet on kirjattu alan historiikeissä sekä sarjasta kertovista artikkeleista eri teoksissa.




> ja Hr1 sekä Tr1 saksalaisiin esikuviin (jälkimmäisistä 20 jopa valmistettiin Saksassa), joten VR:n koneteknillisen toimiston osuus taitaa supistua melko vaatimattomaksi.


Hr1 ja Tr1 -sarjat suunniteltiin koneteknillisessä toimistossa 1930-luvulla ja Saksasta tilattiin Tr1-vetureita vasta 1950-luvulla. Jungin insinöörit kyllä olivat sitä mieltä, että arina oli liian pitkä ja kapea, mutta VR halusi kattiloiden olevan vaihtokelpoisia kaikkien Tr1 ja Hr1 -vetureiden kesken, eikä rakennetta muutettu.

Maallikon mielestä toki Hr1 näyttää BR 01:ltä ja Tr1 BR 42:lta, mutta sama pyöräjärjestys ei tarkoita, että kyseessä olisi sama veturi tai edes kopio. Ei silläkään perusteella, että tendereissä oli samannäköinen telirakenne. 2-3-1 eli Pacific oli yleinen pikajunavetureiden pyöräjärjestys, jota teknisenä ratkaisuna voi verrata vaikka siihen, että henkilöautoissa yleinen ratkaisu on poikkittainen moottori ja etuveto. Silti kukaan ei väitä, että kaikki Morris Minin jälkeen tehdyt poikittaismottorilliset ja etuvetoiset autot ovat Minin kopioita.

Eli totuus ei tästä muuttunut. VR:n oma suunnitteluorganisaatio, koneteknillinen toimisto suunnitteli veturit, joita tilattiin pääasiassa kotimaisilta konepajoilta ja niiden kapasiteetin loputtua ulkomaisilta veturitehtailta. Täsyin ulkomaisen höyryveturisarjan tilaaminen oli poikkeus. Kullekin tapaukselle on yksilöllinen selityksensä:
Tv2 tuli jo edellä selväksi, 1. maailmansodan raaka-ainepula
Pr2 ostettiin 2. maailmansodan jälkeen Eestiin toimittamattomina
Vr4 ostettiin USA:n armeijan ylijäämänä
Tr2 ostettiin Venäjälle toimittamatta jääneinä
Hr2 ja Hr3 ostettiin Ruotsista siellä hylättyinäToisen maailmansodan jälkeisten hankintojen syynä oli veturipula ja suomalaisen teollisuuden kapasiteetin käyttäminen sotakorvausteollisuuteen. Sama syy oli myös sillä, että useiden vanhentuneiden veturisarjojen jo ennen sotaa alkanut romutus keskeytyi, ja veturit olivat käytössä 1950-luvun lopulle.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Höyryveturin ylläpito perustui käsityöhön. Polttoaineen kuormaus, vesitys, kuonaus ja voitelu kaikki olivat käsityötä, jolle on oltava varattuna aika. 
> 
> On eri asia, johtuuko veturin seisominen suunnitellusta ylläpidosta vai vikaantumisesta.


Rautatielaitoksen kannalta sillä ei ole merkitystä. Veturi tuottaa vain ajossa ollessaan, joten veturin tekemä työmäärä ja käyttökustannukset  ratkaisevat.




> Nämä asiat voi kerrata VR:n 1962 historiikista, niin ei erehdy pitämään epäonnistunutta Hr11-sarjaa erinomiaseksi osoittautunutta Hr1-sarjaa parempana.


Lainaus sivulta 396: "Matkustajaliikenteen kehittämistä ovat huomattavasti edistäneet myös uudet dieselpikajunaveturit, joista ensimmäiset, Hr11-sarjaa olevat veturit valmistuivat v. 1955. Kun niiden suurin nopeus on 120 km/t ja moottorin teho n. 1200 hv, niitä on voitu käyttää myös raskaassa pikajunaliikenteessä."

Hr11 oli siis historiikin mukaan edistystä vanhaan verrattuna ja edeltäjinä tunnetusti olivat Hr1 ja Hv-sarjat.




> Tosin Jukka Nurmisen vuosia sitten Resiinassa julkaistun artikkelin perusteella siltä vaikutti, ettei dieselöinnistä juuri hyötyä suorituskyvyn kannalta ollut.


En tiedä mitä artikkelia tarkoitat, joten en voi ottaa siihen kantaa. Sen kuitenkin tiedän, että yksi Hr12 pystyi tekemään yhtä paljon työtä kuin Hr1 ja Tr2 yhdessä. Junaliikenteen palvelutaso parani myös merkittävästi. Liikenteen paljouteen tukehtumassa olevalla Savon radalla voitiin tavarajunien junapainoja nostaa heti 30-40 %, kun Tr1-vetureiden tilalle tuli Hr12. Samalla aikataulu nopeutui 185 km:n matkalla vähintään tunnin.




> Jos lasket 1900-luvulla ostettujen höyryvetureiden määriä, et voine väittää, että olisi ostettu ulkomaisia vetureita.


Jos laskin oikein, VR otti 1900-luvulla ajoon 944 leveäraiteista höyryveturia, kun venäläiset sotaveturit ja yksityisiltä hankitut (esim. Vk4-Vk6) unohdetaan. Vetureista 659 oli kotimaisia ja 285 ulkomailla rakennettuja. Ulkomaisten osuus oli siis 30 %. 

Näin suurta määrää ei voi pitää enää poikkeustapauksena. Sr2:n osuus on VR:n sähkövetureista 29 % mutta kukaan tuskin pitää sitä kuriositeettina.

Asiaa voidaan tarkastella myös sarjoittain. 1900-luvun puolella tuli ajoon 30 eri sarjan vetureita, jotka jakaantuivat seuraavasti:

Täysin ulkomailta hankittuja olivat Tk1, Tv2, Tr2, Pr2, Vk1, Vr4, Sk4, Hk1, Hr2 ja Hr3 eli 10 tyyppiä.

Osittain ulkomailta hankittuja Tk3, Tv1, Tr1, Pr1, Vr1, Vr3, Sk2, Sk3, Hv2 ja Hv3 eli 10 tyyppiä.

Täysin kotimaasta hankittuja Tk2, Vk2, Vk3, Vr2, Hk2, Hk3, Hk5, Hv1, Hv4 ja Hr1 eli 10 tyyppiä.

Jos mietitään vetureiden suunnitteluhistoriaa niin kotimaassa rakennetuistakin Vk2 ja Vk3 perustivat Yhdysvalloista hankittuun Vk1-sarjaan, Hk2, Hk3, Hk5 ja Hv4 Yhdysvalloista hankittuun Hk1-sarjaan sekä Sk2 ja Sk3 Sveitsistä 1800-luvun puolella hankittuun Sk1-sarjaan. Tv2 ja Pr1 vetureitakin on vaikea pitää kotimaisina, kun valmistaja muutti piirustuksia olennaisesti koneteknillisen toimiston suunnittelemista. Vr3:n suunnittelusta saksalaiset vastasivat ilmeisesti kokonaan.

Täysin kotimaassa suunnitelluiksi jäävät siis enää Tk2, Tk3, Tv1, Tr1, Vr1, Vr2, Hv1, Hv2, Hv3 ja Hr1 eli vain 10 kaikkiaan 30 tyypistä.




> Hr1 ja Tr1 -sarjat suunniteltiin koneteknillisessä toimistossa 1930-luvulla ja Saksasta tilattiin Tr1-vetureita vasta 1950-luvulla.


Mutta tilaus Saksasta tehtiin ulkomaisen höyryveturitietouden saamiseksi, koska haluttiin päivittää jo vanhentumassa olevien Hr1- ja Tr1-vetureiden rakenne. Tämä oli nimenomaan ulkomaista suunnitteluapua koneteknilliselle toimistolle. Tietysti kauppa oli myös siinä suhteessa merkityksellinen, että Hr1-vetureihin saatiin tällä tavoin kunnolliset tenderit, koska alkuperäisissä laakerit eivät tahtoneet kestää.

----------


## Kani

> Tähän on hyvin yksinkertainen syy. Suomi on niin pieni raideliikennemaa, ettei meille ole mahdollisuuksia hankkia erityisiä prototyyppisarjoja, joissa tekniikan toimivuutta kokeiltaisiin. Niinpä kaikki uusi kalusto on aina enemmän tai vähemmän 0-sarjan tuotteita.


Aivan. Siksi tuntuukin, että tämän pienen maan kannattaisi hankkia valmiimpaa. Vaikka sääolot, raideleveys ja ulottuma hieman poikkeavat, ei Suomi ole mikään sen kummempi "erityistapaus". Tällainen takavuosien ulkopolitiikasta periytyvä asenne kuitenkin tuntuu olevan.

Kehno Hr11 lieni pakko rakennella itse, vähäisellä moottorikalusto-osaamisella, koska 1950-luvun alussa, sotakorvauksia maksavassa Suomessa länsimaiset hankinnat olivat hyvin vaikeita. Dr12 suunniteltiin sen jälkeen, mutta veturista tuli liian painava ja hidas. Ranskalaiset pantiin suunnittelemaan kevyempää ja nopeampaa tunnetuin seurauksin. 

Dm8-9-sarjasta tilaaja ei tuntunut tietävän, mihin käyttöön sitä oikein oltiin hankkimassa. Vuoroin haluttiin kiitojunaa, vuoroin paikallisjunaa. Sähköjunaoptiokin Porkkanoihin tehtiin. Sm-junasarjankin teknisiä määreitä muuteltiin vielä kesken tilausten, joskin sen hyväksyy, kun kyse oli kuitenkin ensimmäisestä sähköjunasta. Sr1:n tilauksessa suomalaisia tehtaita pidettiin pilkkana: suunnittelutettiin kotimainen, mutta otettiin poliittisista syistä neuvostoliittolainen.

Nämä kaikki ongelmat liittyvät rajuun murroskauteen: parissa vuosikymmenessä painopiste siirtyy höyrystä dieselin kautta sähköön. Tuntuu vain, että kovin paljon ei opittu. Dr16 jäi liian pieneksi sarjaksi, kun kesken tilausten päätettiin sähköistyksen rajusta laajentamisesta. Pendolinot tilattiin rataverkolle, jolla suurta nopeutta ei voinut hyödyntää juuri missään.

----------


## PNu

> Kehno Hr11 lieni pakko rakennella itse, vähäisellä moottorikalusto-osaamisella, koska 1950-luvun alussa, sotakorvauksia maksavassa Suomessa länsimaiset hankinnat olivat hyvin vaikeita.


Hr11-veturin ongelmana oli saksalainen koneisto, joka ei luotettavuudeltaan vastannut odotuksia. Vika koski tietysti myös vastaavalla tekniikalla varustettuja Vv12 ja Sv11 vetureita. Eihän saksalaisen koneistovalmistajan epäonnistuminen ollut varsinaisesti kotimaisen veturiteollisuuden vika. 

Luotettavammalla koneistolla varustettuna nämä veturit olisivat olleet luultavasti varsin käyttökelpoisia. Vv12 ja Sv11 tyyppiset vaihtoveturit olivat vuoden 1953 aikoihin nykyaikaisia eikä suorituskyky ollut huono. Nopeudeltaan kaikki VR:n höyryvaihtoveturit jäivät toiseksi ja vetokyvyssäkin ne voitti vain Vr3.

Hr11-veturissa sitäpaitsi ongelmat saatiin koneistoremontin jälkeen hallintaan ja se palveli sittemmin lähes 15 vuotta aivan kohtuullisella menestyksellä.




> Dr12 suunniteltiin sen jälkeen, mutta veturista tuli liian painava ja hidas.


Dr12-veturin paino ei oikeasti ollut suuri ongelma, koska raskasta kiskotusta valmistui 60-luvulla huimaa vauhtia. Koskaan ei esiintynyt tilannetta, jossa Dr12-veturit olisivat olleet vajaakäytössä suuren painonsa takia. Pikajunaliikenteessä harmia tietysti aiheuttivat radan kunnosta johtuvat nopeusrajoitukset mutta tästäkin oli merkittävissä määrin haittaa vain Rantaradan ja Haapamäen ympäristön ratojen osalta. Lisäksi näilläkään radoilla pikajunien aikatauluja ei tarvinnut Dr12-vetureiden myötä hidastaa höyryvetureilla käytettyihin verrattuna.

Dr12-vetureiden nopeus alkoi käydä liian pieneksi vasta puuvaunujen poistumisen myötä, kun oli mahdollista ajaa yli 110 km/h. Tämä tapahtui käytännössä vasta 80-luvulla ja silloin oli jo riittävästi nopeampiakin vetureita.




> Ranskalaiset pantiin suunnittelemaan kevyempää ja nopeampaa tunnetuin seurauksin.


Ongelmistaan huolimatta Dr13 oli tilaushetkellä 1960 luultavasti parhaiten VR:n tarpeita vastaava veturi, joka markkinoilta oli saatavissa. Muutamaa vuotta myöhemmin olisi ollut parempaakin tarjolla mutta sitähän ei voitu etukäteen tietää.

----------


## JE

> Aivan. Siksi tuntuukin, että tämän pienen maan kannattaisi hankkia valmiimpaa. Vaikka sääolot, raideleveys ja ulottuma hieman poikkeavat, ei Suomi ole mikään sen kummempi "erityistapaus". Tällainen takavuosien ulkopolitiikasta periytyvä asenne kuitenkin tuntuu olevan.


Kuinkahan monta kertaa tässäkin ketjussa on tullut esiin, että paras aikaansaannos on saatu nimenomaan sovittamalla ulkomaista tekniikkaa Suomen oloihin. Pyörää ei tarvitse keksiä uudelleen, mutta yhtä järjetöntä on sekin että hankitaan ulkomaisiin täysin toisenlaisiin oloihin viritetty sarja valmiina. Tämän viestiketjun aloituskommentissasi mainitsit ensimmäisinä esimerkkeinä epäonnistuneista projekteista Pendolinot ja kiskobussisotkun. Onko näiden ongelmat todellakin liian suuri mittatilausmaisuus? Yksi Pendolinon suurimmista eroista Italian-serkkuun lienee ilmastoinnin erilainen sijoitus, mutta toisaalta olisihan se nyt eksoottista jos pieninkin lumisade saisi ilmastoinnit hajalle... Suomessa ulkomaista rautatiekalustoa hyväksytään jo nyt sellaisenaan vähintään yhtä auliisti kuin vaikkapa Ruotsissa. Siksi onkin outoa, että ulkomaisen teknologian soveltamisessa ei ajatuksesi mukaan saisi käyttää järkeä ollenkaan, vaan kaikki pitäisi hyväksyä kritiikittömästi valmiina. Edes parjaamasi takavuosien ulkopoliitinen asenne ei toiminut näin kompleksiväritteisesti, jopa neuvostoliittolainen Sr1-sarja sisälsi monia länsikomponentteja liikenteeseen tullessaan. Vai olisiko tämänkin sarjan ongelmilta säästytty hankkimalla yleisliittolaista sarjatuotantoa mieluummin? Heillähän nämä siperialaiset sääolotkin olivat hallussa! Olen todella sitä mieltä, että Suomessa olisi jo päästävä eroon alemmuuskomplekseihin perustuvasta suomettumisajattelusta - Neuvostoliitto on kuollut, eikä Suomi ole uusien kumarruskohteiden tarpeessa.

----------


## Kani

> Dr12-veturin paino ei oikeasti ollut suuri ongelma, koska raskasta kiskotusta valmistui 60-luvulla huimaa vauhtia. Dr12-vetureiden nopeus alkoi käydä liian pieneksi vasta puuvaunujen poistumisen myötä, kun oli mahdollista ajaa yli 110 km/h.


Eihän Dr13-veturien tilaamiseen olisi jouduttu, jos Dr12 olisi ollut riittävän nopea ja kevyt sekä tyydyttänyt kaikki tarpeet linjaveturina. Kahden erillisen, pienehkön veturisarjan tekeminen suunnilleen samaan käyttötarkoitukseen ei ollut kovin taloudellista ja viisasta.

----------


## Kani

> Kuinkahan monta kertaa tässäkin ketjussa on tullut esiin, että paras aikaansaannos on saatu nimenomaan sovittamalla ulkomaista tekniikkaa Suomen oloihin.


Kyllä, hyviä ovat olleet mm. kommentit X2000-junasta, jota tosin ei valittu. Pendolinojen vioista en osaa sanoa, mikä on mistäkin syystä aiheutunut.




> Siksi onkin outoa, että ulkomaisen teknologian soveltamisessa ei ajatuksesi mukaan saisi käyttää järkeä ollenkaan, vaan kaikki pitäisi hyväksyä kritiikittömästi valmiina.


Kannattaisiko rauhoittua. Olen puhunut _valmiimmasta_ ja koskien enemmänkin menneisyyttä kuin tätä päivää. Sr2 ja Pendolinohan jo edustavat realiteetin ja avoimen maailmankaupan aikaa.

Sr1:stä: Neuvostoliittohan tarjosi ensiksi VL60-veturia, jota onneksi ei valittu. Länsimaista tekniikkaa on toteutuneisiin Sr1-vetureihin jouduttu asentamaan runsaasti myös jälkeenpäin. Mitä tulee suomettumisajatteluun, siitä päästään eroon sitten kun suomettumisen ajan asenteita ei enää ole, eikä suomettumiseen viittaaminen aiheuta aina joissakin pillastumisreaktioita.

----------


## JE

> Alunperin kirjoittanut JE
> 
> Siksi onkin outoa, että ulkomaisen teknologian soveltamisessa ei ajatuksesi mukaan saisi käyttää järkeä ollenkaan, vaan kaikki pitäisi hyväksyä kritiikittömästi valmiina.
> 
> 
> Kannattaisiko rauhoittua. Olen puhunut _valmiimmasta_ ja koskien enemmänkin menneisyyttä kuin tätä päivää. Sr2 ja Pendolinohan jo edustavat realiteetin ja avoimen maailmankaupan aikaa.


Nyt sanot, "koskien enemmänkin menneisyyttä". Aiempi kommentti oli




> Tällainen takavuosien ulkopolitiikasta periytyvä asenne kuitenkin tuntuu olevan.


Kun tätä luki, en voinut välttää sitä ajatusta, että katsot takavuosien ulkopoliittisen asenteen edelleen vievän kalustohankintoja metsään. Tarkoitus ei ollut provosoida, eikä ymmärtää väärin, mutta lauseesi ei ollut imperfektissä. Muutoinkin joskus tulee sellainen olo, että kommentoinnillasi on jatkuvasti poliittinen tarkoitusperä, joka on suunnattu ensi sijassa nykyistä politiikkaa vastaan. Aloitit viestiketjun Pendolinon kritisoinnilla, mutta nyt sama kulkuneuvo edustaa jo "realiteetin ja avoimen maailmankaupan aikaa". Myös Sr2 joutui silloin kritisointisi kohteeksi - suureksi hämmästyksekseni, koska nähdäkseni kyseinen veturityyppi on ongelmistaan huolimatta loistava esimerkki onnistuneesta kansainvälisestä yhteistyöstä kaikin puolin.




> Sr1:stä: Neuvostoliittohan tarjosi ensiksi VL60-veturia, jota onneksi ei valittu. Länsimaista tekniikkaa on toteutuneisiin Sr1-vetureihin jouduttu asentamaan runsaasti myös jälkeenpäin. Mitä tulee suomettumisajatteluun, siitä päästään eroon sitten kun suomettumisen ajan asenteita ei enää ole, eikä suomettumiseen viittaaminen aiheuta aina joissakin pillastumisreaktioita.


Myönnän, olin vähän ilkeä viitatessani Sr1-tapaukseen, koska siitä nyt ainakaan välillämme ei vallinne erimielisyyttä.

Olenko minä pillastunut? Ei minua ärsytä suomettumiseen viittaaminen, vaan se, että eri muodoissa se sama ajattelu esiintyy edelleen. Neuvostoliiton kumartamista kutsutaan suomettumiseksi, mutta ilmiö on laajempi. Pohjimmiltaan kyse on siitä, että tietyissä piireissä on aina halu kumarrella johonkin suuntaan. Vaikka kumartelut tällä hetkellä tapahtuvatkin uusliberalismin eivätkä kommunismin alttarilla, vaikka niiden kohteet ovat lännessä, osin Atlantin takana eivätkä idässä, kumartelijoiden henkinen horisontti on sama. Jos kulttuuri on se, että vahvempaa kumarretaan aina, suomettumisen paluulta meidät voi pelastaa vain se ettei itänaapuriin koskaan synny vahvempaa valtiota uudelleen. Tätä seikkaa yritin korostaa - että täällä tehtävien ratkaisujen vahvuus on tasapainoisessa yhteistyössä, ei oma-aloitteisessa alistumisessa.

----------


## PNu

> Eihän Dr13-veturien tilaamiseen olisi jouduttu, jos Dr12 olisi ollut riittävän nopea ja kevyt sekä tyydyttänyt kaikki tarpeet linjaveturina. Kahden erillisen, pienehkön veturisarjan tekeminen suunnilleen samaan käyttötarkoitukseen ei ollut kovin taloudellista ja viisasta.


Dr12 täytti 60-luvun olosuhteissa jokseenkin kaikki ne vaatimukset, jotka yleislinjaveturille voitiin kohtuudella asettaa. Silloin oli kuitenkin jo nähtävissä, että tulevaisuudessa tarvitaan parempaa suorituskykyä ja tämä ennakointi oli ainakin osasyynä VR:n suunnanmuutokseen. Jälkikäteen ajatellen järkevintä olisi varmaankin ollut rakentaa Dr12-vetureita vielä toinen puoli lisää ja siirtyä tilaamaan suuritehoisempia dieselvetureita vasta 60-luvun lopulla, kun tekniikka oli riittävästi kehittynyt. Esimerkiksi ranskalaisten CC72000 vuodelta 1967 voisi olla kova sana.

----------


## Kani

> Aloitit viestiketjun Pendolinon kritisoinnilla, mutta nyt sama kulkuneuvo edustaa jo "realiteetin ja avoimen maailmankaupan aikaa". Myös Sr2 joutui silloin kritisointisi kohteeksi - suureksi hämmästyksekseni, koska nähdäkseni kyseinen veturityyppi on ongelmistaan huolimatta loistava esimerkki onnistuneesta kansainvälisestä yhteistyöstä kaikin puolin.


Kyllä ne edustavat realiteettia ja/eli avointa maailmankauppaa. Mitään tekemistä tällä ei ole kehumisen kanssa. Minulle nämä termit eivät ole lähtökohtaisesti posi/negatiivisia, saati minkään idealismin aihe. 

Tosin on samantekevää mitä minä tai joku muu nimimerkki sanoo, oleellista on se, että mm. Pendolinot eivät ole olleet VR:lle mikään menestyshankinta. Tietääkseni myös Sr2:n käyttöönotossa oli suurehkoja rakenneongelmia, jotka kai ostajan onneksi ovat poistuneet.

Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että kumartelu maassamme jatkuu, suunnan vain vaihduttua, mutta epätervettä on ajatella Suomea muutoin mitenkään poikkeuksellisena ja erikoisena maana. Esimerkkejä ajattelun jatkumisesta on valitettavasti edelleenkin. Esimerkiksi liikennepolitiikassa tämä näkyy tavassa, jolla kansalle syötetään tietoa siitä, kuinka etanolia/biodieseliä ei voi käyttää henkilöautoissa, vaikka muualla Euroopassa siinä ei ole mitään ongelmaa. Samoin se näkyy joukkoliikennetekniikassa, jossa esim. metron ja muiden sähkökulkuneuvojen liikkuminen samalla verkolla on meillä mahdotonta, vaikka maailmalla täysin yleistä. Mutta tämä riittäköön tästä, ettei mene ohi aiheen.

----------


## Kani

> Dr12 täytti 60-luvun olosuhteissa jokseenkin kaikki ne vaatimukset, jotka yleislinjaveturille voitiin kohtuudella asettaa. Silloin oli kuitenkin jo nähtävissä, että tulevaisuudessa tarvitaan parempaa suorituskykyä ja tämä ennakointi oli ainakin osasyynä VR:n suunnanmuutokseen.


Varmasti Dr12 hoiti ne tehtävät, joita siltä voitiin vaatia. Kun kuitenkaan näiden kahden sarjan tilaamisessa ei ollut kovinkaan montaa vuotta välissä, ei ennakointikykyä voi sanoa kovin kehuttavaksi. Tämä oli sitä hankintapolitiikkaa...

----------


## PNu

> Varmasti Dr12 hoiti ne tehtävät, joita siltä voitiin vaatia. Kun kuitenkaan näiden kahden sarjan tilaamisessa ei ollut kovinkaan montaa vuotta välissä, ei ennakointikykyä voi sanoa kovin kehuttavaksi. Tämä oli sitä hankintapolitiikkaa...


Pikemminkin ennakointikyky oli liiankin hyvä, koska Dr13-vetureita kiirehdittiin tilaamaan, ennen kuin näin tehokkaita vetureita välttämättä tarvittiin. Toisaalta dieselveturitekniikka kehittyi tuohon aikaan nopeaa vauhtia, joka osaltaan saattoi kannustaa suunnanmuutoksiin. Eräs veturityypin vaihtoon vaikuttanut tekijä saattoi olla myös Dr12-veturin puolesta puhuneen koneosaston johtajan Mikko Ivalon jääminen eläkkeelle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rautatielaitoksen kannalta sillä ei ole merkitystä. Veturi tuottaa vain ajossa ollessaan, joten veturin tekemä työmäärä ja käyttökustannukset ratkaisevat.


Et voi kieltää sitä, että kaikenlaisten vetureiden huolto- ja korjaustoimet ovat välttämättömiä. Et voi vaatia myöskään dieselvetureilta, ettei niiden vaatimia huoltotoimia saisi tehdä, koska nekään eivät silloin voi vetää junia. Juuri siitä syystähän sähkökalusto on syrjäyttänyt dieselvedon, että sähkökalustolla ei ole dieselvetureiden vaatimia huolto- ja korjaustarpeita.

Ajattelutavallasi 1800-luvun rautatielaitokset olivat täysin kelvottomia, koska ne eivät käyttäneet yksinomaan sähkökäyttöistä kalustoa, vaan typeriä höyryvetureita, joita oli huollettava siten kuin ne vaativat. Syytät siis höyryvetureiden käyttäjiä siitä, etteivät he tee sellaista, mikä on mahdotonta. Todella älykästä!




> Lainaus sivulta 396: "Matkustajaliikenteen kehittämistä ovat huomattavasti edistäneet myös uudet dieselpikajunaveturit, joista ensimmäiset, Hr11-sarjaa olevat veturit valmistuivat v. 1955.


Olet ymmärtänyt tämän lauseen väärin. Eihän tässä sanota, että Hr11 on erinomainen veturi, vaan että se oli ensimmäinen dieselpikajunaveturisarja. Hr11-sarjan laatua kuvaillaan 1962-historiikin sivun 292 tekstissä.




> Jos laskin oikein, VR otti 1900-luvulla ajoon 944 leveäraiteista höyryveturia, kun venäläiset sotaveturit ja yksityisiltä hankitut (esim. Vk4-Vk6) unohdetaan. Vetureista 659 oli kotimaisia ja 285 ulkomailla rakennettuja. Ulkomaisten osuus oli siis 30 %.


Et laske nyt samaa asiaa kuin mistä on keskusteltu. Kirjoitin aikanaan, että VR:n koneteknillinen toimisto suunnitteli hankittavat veturit. Ydinasia tässä siis oli se, kuka ja missä sekä kenen tiedoin suunnittelee veturit. Sillä se ratkaisee sen, miten veturit soveltuvat käyttöönsä, ei se, kuka suunnitelmien mukaiset veturit valmisti.

Kun edelleen tarkastellaan sitä, mitkä seikat vaikuttavat veturin käyttökelpoisuuteen, niitä eivät ole sellaiset rakenteelliset asiat kuin näyttääkö veturi amerikkalaiselta vai saksalaiselta. Jos ymmärrät jotain höyryvetureiden tekniikasta, ymmärrät, mikä merkitys on pyörästöjärjestyksellä ja painojakaumalla, kattilan mitoituksella, käyttöpaineella, tulistuksella jne. En ryhdy näitä tässä opettamaan, voit perehtyä itsekin alan kirjallisuuteen pystyäksesi keskustelemaan näistä aiheista. Voidaan vaikka perustaa oma ketju aiheesta höyryvetureiden tekniikka ja soveltuvuus eri tehtäviin.

Luettelin jo ne höyryveturisarjat, jotka hankittiin 1900-luvulla ulkomailta valmiina, eli ilman tilaajan määrittelyä siitä, minkälaisia vetureita halutaan. Sinun luettelosi selostivat ulkomailta tilattua valmistusta ja em. valmiina ostettuja vetureita sekaisin. Kun luettelet valmistuspaikkaa, luettelet eri asiaa kuin mistä oli puhe. Luettelosi eri veturisarjojen valmistuspaikoista taisi olla oikein, en välittänyt kumminkaan tarkistaa niitä huolellisesti.

Olennaista kuitenkin on, että suunnittelun ja valmistuksen virheet ovat eri asiat. Molemmat voivat estää veturin käytön, mutta vain valmistusvirheet ovat korjattavissa kohtuullisen helposti. Suunnitteluvirheet eivät, vaan ne johtavat veturin vähäiseen käyttöön ja ennenaikaiseen hylkäämiseen.




> Mutta tilaus Saksasta tehtiin ulkomaisen höyryveturitietouden saamiseksi, koska haluttiin päivittää jo vanhentumassa olevien Hr1- ja Tr1-vetureiden rakenne. Tämä oli nimenomaan ulkomaista suunnitteluapua koneteknilliselle toimistolle. Tietysti kauppa oli myös siinä suhteessa merkityksellinen, että Hr1-vetureihin saatiin tällä tavoin kunnolliset tenderit, koska alkuperäisissä laakerit eivät tahtoneet kestää.


VR:n 1962-historiikin yksityiskohtainen selostus Hr1- ja Tr1-sarjojen hankinnoista antaa asioista ymmärtävälle selkeästi kuvan siitä, mihin Tr1-vetureiden tilauksessa Jungilta Saksasta pyrittiin. Juuri siihen, mitä aiemmissa viesteissäni sanoin Suomessa harjoitetun, eli noudatettiin "valistunutta teollisuusvakoilua". Tämä ei kohdistunut kuitenkaan veturin suorituskykyyn ja käyttöönsä soveltumiseen vaikuttaviin seikkoihin eli veturin _toiminnalliseen_ rakenteeseen, vaan valmistustekniikkaan. Valmistustekniikan muutoksilla tähdättiin myös käyttötalouden parantamiseen, sillä useimmat selostetuista valmistusteknisistä muutoksista vaikuttivat myös veturin ylläpitotyötä vähentävästi.

Tässä viestiketjussa oli tarkoitus keskustella VR:n kalustohankintojen vaikeasta historiasta. Mahtaakohan tämä "dieselit ovat parempia kuin höyryveturit" -väittäminen oikein kuulua aiheeseen? Sillä diesel- tai sähkökalustoa ei ole ollut mahdollista hankkia silloin, kun niitä ei ole ollut saatavilla. Siten on typerää väittää, että höyryvetureiden aikana hankintakäytäntö on ollut huonoa siksi, että hankittiin höyryvetureita. Yhtä turhauttavaa on myös yrittää osoittaa itsestään selvän asian olevan todellakin niin. Useimmat foorumin seuraajat varmaankin ymmärtävät asian ilman rautalangan vääntämistä.

Aluksi vain mainitsin, että höyryajan hankintakäytäntö poikkesi nykyisestä, ja sillä lienee ollut vaikutusta siihen, ettei diesel- ja sähkökalustohankintojen ajalle yleisiä floppeja esiintynyt. Se, että hankintakäytännöt ovat olleet erilaiset, ei johdu siitä, että ennen tilattiin höyryvetureita ja nykyään ei. Epäilemättä höyryaikanakin olisi saanut halvemmalla tehtaiden vakiotuotantoa kuin itse suunniteltuja erikoistilauksia. Näinhän suuri osa maailman rautatiehallinnoista tekikin, ja monia höyryveturisarjoja on käytetty useissa maissa.

Vaikuttaa kuitenkin siltä, että erikoistilaukset olivat parempi ratkaisu kuin valmiiden suunnitelmien ostaminen. Harvat muualle kuin meille suunnitellut veturit jäivät vähälle käytölle suhteessa itse suunniteltuihin vetureihin. Itse suunniteltujen sarjojen käyttöaika oli yleisesti yli 50 vuotta (pois lukien tietenkin sarjat, joiden käyttö lopetettiin höyryvetureiden käytön loppuessa yleisesti). Ulkomaisten suunnitelmien käyttöiäksi jäi enintään 23 vuotta.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Ajattelutavallasi 1800-luvun rautatielaitokset olivat täysin kelvottomia, koska ne eivät käyttäneet yksinomaan sähkökäyttöistä kalustoa, vaan typeriä höyryvetureita, joita oli huollettava siten kuin ne vaativat. Syytät siis höyryvetureiden käyttäjiä siitä, etteivät he tee sellaista, mikä on mahdotonta. Todella älykästä!


En minä höyryvetureiden käyttäjiä syyllistä vaan ennemminkin säälin, että sellaisillakin ihmiset ovat joskus joutuneet leipänsä tienaamaan.

Tuskin kukaan kiistää, etteikö Hr1 ollut hyvä veturi 30-luvun mittapuun mukaan. Tämän ei silti saa antaa hämärtää, etteivät höyryveturitkaan ongelmattomia olleet. Eihän niistä muuten olisi luovuttu niin nopeassa tahdissa, kun muut keinot tulivat mahdollisiksi.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> Lainaus sivulta 396: "Matkustajaliikenteen kehittämistä ovat huomattavasti edistäneet myös uudet dieselpikajunaveturit, joista ensimmäiset, Hr11-sarjaa olevat veturit valmistuivat v. 1955.
> 
> 
> Olet ymmärtänyt tämän lauseen väärin. Eihän tässä sanota, että Hr11 on erinomainen veturi, vaan että se oli ensimmäinen dieselpikajunaveturisarja.


Siltähän se nyt näyttää, kun leikkasit seuraavan lauseen pois. Oikeastihan siinä sanottiin:

"Matkustajaliikenteen kehittämistä ovat huomattavasti edistäneet myös uudet dieselpikajunaveturit, joista ensimmäiset, Hr11-sarjaa olevat veturit valmistuivat v. 1955. Kun niiden suurin nopeus on 120 km/t ja moottorin teho n. 1200 hv, niitä on voitu käyttää myös raskaassa pikajunaliikenteessä."

Tuo kertoo aivan yksiselitteisesti, että dieselpikajunaveturit edistivät matkustajaliikenteen kehittämistä ja näistä Hr11 oli ensimmäinen. Jos Hr11 ei olisi liikennettä edistänyt, se olisi epäilemättä jätetty tässä yhteydessä mainitsematta.




> Hr11-sarjan laatua kuvaillaan 1962-historiikin sivun 292 tekstissä.


Samasta historiikistä myös selviää, että ongelmien takia koneistot uusittiin ja nimenomaan tämän koneistoremontin jälkeen Hr11-veturit palvelivat aivan kohtuullisen hyvin. 

50-luvulla oli mm. sellainen ongelma, ettei Dm4-moottorivaunun ja Hr1-veturin välillä ollut mitään nopeaan matkustajaliikenteeseen soveltuvaa veturia. Hv-sarjan suurin sallittu nopeus oli vain 95 km/h, Dm4 kykeni vetämään ainoastaan 12-akselisen junan tiukahkolla aikataululla ja 155 t painavan Hr1:n käyttäminen 16-24-akselisessa eli 150-250 t painavassa junassa ei kuulosta erityisen taloudelliselta. Hr11 toi tähän ongelmaan helpotusta.




> Et laske nyt samaa asiaa kuin mistä on keskusteltu. Kirjoitin aikanaan, että VR:n koneteknillinen toimisto suunnitteli hankittavat veturit.


Johan minä vastasin tähän edellä mutta kopioidaan se uudelleen:

Jos mietitään vetureiden suunnitteluhistoriaa niin kotimaassa rakennetuistakin Vk2 ja Vk3 perustivat Yhdysvalloista hankittuun Vk1-sarjaan, Hk2, Hk3, Hk5 ja Hv4 Yhdysvalloista hankittuun Hk1-sarjaan sekä Sk2 ja Sk3 Sveitsistä 1800-luvun puolella hankittuun Sk1-sarjaan. Tv2 ja Pr1 vetureitakin on vaikea pitää kotimaisina, kun valmistaja muutti piirustuksia olennaisesti koneteknillisen toimiston suunnittelemista. Vr3:n suunnittelusta saksalaiset vastasivat ilmeisesti kokonaan.

Täysin kotimaassa suunnitelluiksi jäävät siis enää Tk2, Tk3, Tv1, Tr1, Vr1, Vr2, Hv1, Hv2, Hv3 ja Hr1 eli vain 10 kaikkiaan 30 tyypistä. 




> VR:n 1962-historiikin yksityiskohtainen selostus Hr1- ja Tr1-sarjojen hankinnoista antaa asioista ymmärtävälle selkeästi kuvan siitä, mihin Tr1-vetureiden tilauksessa Jungilta Saksasta pyrittiin. Juuri siihen, mitä aiemmissa viesteissäni sanoin Suomessa harjoitetun, eli noudatettiin "valistunutta teollisuusvakoilua". Tämä ei kohdistunut kuitenkaan veturin suorituskykyyn ja käyttöönsä soveltumiseen vaikuttaviin seikkoihin eli veturin _toiminnalliseen_ rakenteeseen, vaan valmistustekniikkaan.


Niinkö? Minkähän takia Saksassa valmistettujen Tr1-vetureiden tenderit vaihdettiin heti Hr1-vetureihin, jos kysymys oli vain valmistustekniikasta eikä veturin rakenteesta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuskin kukaan kiistää, etteikö Hr1 ollut hyvä veturi 30-luvun mittapuun mukaan. Tämän ei silti saa antaa hämärtää, etteivät höyryveturitkaan ongelmattomia olleet. Eihän niistä muuten olisi luovuttu niin nopeassa tahdissa, kun muut keinot tulivat mahdollisiksi.


Olemme varmaankin samaa mieltä siitä, että dieselveturi on teollistuneessa yhteiskunnassa parempi kuin höyryveturi ja sähköveturi edelleen parempi kuin dieselveturi. Sen vuoksi tekniikan kehittyessä höyryt ja dieselit ovat saaneet väistyä.

Keskustelun aihehan on siinä, ovatko hankinnat olleet onnistuneita. Silloin pohditaan sitä, miten hyvin on valittu käytettävissä olleista vaihtoehdoista. Minun mielestäni historialliset tapahtumat osoittavat, että silloin kun oli hankittava höyryvetureita, niiden hankinnassa onnistuttiin paremmin kuin myöhemmin, jolloin valittiin, miten hankitaan dieselvetureita.

Mutta meillähän on onneksi mielipiteen vapaus!




> Siltähän se nyt näyttää, kun leikkasit seuraavan lauseen pois. Oikeastihan siinä sanottiin: 
> 
> "Matkustajaliikenteen kehittämistä ovat huomattavasti edistäneet myös uudet dieselpikajunaveturit, joista ensimmäiset, Hr11-sarjaa olevat veturit valmistuivat v. 1955. Kun niiden suurin nopeus on 120 km/t ja moottorin teho n. 1200 hv, niitä on voitu käyttää myös raskaassa pikajunaliikenteessä."


Eihän tämä asiaa muuta, sillä ei jälkimmäisessäkään lauseessa oteta kantaa siihen, oliko Hr11-sarja hyvä vai huono. Siinä sanotaan vain, mihin tuolla nopeudella ja teholla olevaa veturia voitiin käyttää.

Tilattu Hr11-sarja oli täysin epäonnistunut, kun veturin keskeiset osat vaihdettiin kokonaan. Hr11-sarjalle tehty remontti vastaa samaa, kuin höyryveturista vaihdettaisiin alusta, koneisto ja kattila. Jäljelle jäisi vain hytti, eli tosiasiassa koko veturi olisi hylätty kelvottomana ja hankittu uusi. Ei tällaisia mokia höyryvetureiden hankinnassa 1900-luvulla tehty. Suurin muutos oli Vr4-sarjan muuttaminen Vr5-sarjaksi, kun jouduttiin ottamaan vetureita, joiden akselipaino oli meille liian suuri.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Et laske nyt samaa asiaa kuin mistä on keskusteltu. Kirjoitin aikanaan, että VR:n koneteknillinen toimisto suunnitteli hankittavat veturit.
> 
> 
> Johan minä vastasin tähän edellä mutta kopioidaan se uudelleen:


Oletko nyt varmasti selvittänyt, minkälaisin asiakirjoin luettelemasi sarjat on tilattu? Minulla ei valitettavasti ole nyt aikaa penkoa hankintaselostuksia, joita olen vuosia sitten lukenut eri lähteistä, mutta ei se itse asiaa muuta.

Koneteknillisen toimiston tehtävä oli määritellä vetureiden suoritusarvot ja rakenne. Ei toimisto jokaista pulttia erikseen piirtänyt, mutta tilaukset menivät niin, että valmistajaa pyydettiin tarjoamaan suunnitelman mukaisia vetureita, ja usein jopa täysin identtisiä muiden valmistamiin verrattuna. Se on aivan eri asia kuin pyytää tehdasta suunnittelemaan veturi tai pohtia sitä, minkälaisia muutoksia tilaaja vaatii jo valmiiseen ja muualle toimitettuun tuotteeseen.

Nykyään kalustohankinnat ovat olleet enimmäkseen viimeksi sanotun tapaisia (Sr2, Pendolino, Dm12). Sm4 on aika lailla erikoistilaus, samoin oli Dm11. Kumpiakaan ei tilaaja suunnitellut itse, ainoastaan kertoi, minkälaisia ominaisuuksia halutaan. Vaunukalustossa tilaajalla on viime aikoina ollut suurempi valta, mutta ei VR Oy silti itse ole suunnittelutyötä tehnyt.




> Niinkö? Minkähän takia Saksassa valmistettujen Tr1-vetureiden tenderit vaihdettiin heti Hr1-vetureihin, jos kysymys oli vain valmistustekniikasta eikä veturin rakenteesta?


Koska niissä oli paremmat laakerit kuin Hr1:n omissa tendereissä. Suuremman nopeuden vuoksi oli älykästä ottaa paremmat laakerit Hr1-sarjaan ja heikompien laakereiden katsottiin riittävän hitaammassa tavaraliikenteessä. Oli helpompaa vaihtaa tendereitä kuin laakereita tai pyöräkertoja. Myöhemminhän tenderit olivat koko lailla sekaisin, ja käytössä oli vain kahdenlaisia laakereita: rullalaakereita ja Athermos-liukulaakereita. Ensimmäisissä Hr1-tendereissähän oli vanhanaikaiset neliskulmaiset liukulaakeripoksit, kuten muissakin tendereissä.

Oiskohan tämä tässä. Eikö me olla oikeastaan melkein samaa mieltä, ja ero menee mielipiteen vapauteen ja makuasioihin. On ollut kiva penkoa näitä vanhoja juttuja, ja PNu olet siinä asia hyvä haastaja. Täytyy vaan malttaa käyttää aikaa tärkeämpiin asioihin.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Minun mielestäni historialliset tapahtumat osoittavat, että silloin kun oli hankittava höyryvetureita, niiden hankinnassa onnistuttiin paremmin kuin myöhemmin, jolloin valittiin, miten hankitaan dieselvetureita.


Kyllä mutta se ei johdu VR:n koneosaston pätevyydestä vaan siitä, että vetureiden vaatimukset muuttuivat höyryaikana paljon hitaammin. Esimerkiksi Vr1:n suurin sallittu nopeus oli 15-25 km/h ja se riitti 50 vuotta. Vv13-vetureiden suurimmaksi nopeudeksi valittiin 30 km/h (luultavasti Vr1:n kokemuksien perusteella), joka näytti 1953 täysin riittävältä mutta 10 vuotta myöhemmin sillä ei ehtinyt enää mihinkään.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> "Matkustajaliikenteen kehittämistä ovat huomattavasti edistäneet myös uudet dieselpikajunaveturit, joista ensimmäiset, Hr11-sarjaa olevat veturit valmistuivat v. 1955. Kun niiden suurin nopeus on 120 km/t ja moottorin teho n. 1200 hv, niitä on voitu käyttää myös raskaassa pikajunaliikenteessä."
> 
> 
> Eihän tämä asiaa muuta, sillä ei jälkimmäisessäkään lauseessa oteta kantaa siihen, oliko Hr11-sarja hyvä vai huono. Siinä sanotaan vain, mihin tuolla nopeudella ja teholla olevaa veturia voitiin käyttää.


Jos Hr11 auttoi matkustajaliikenteen kehittämisessä niin oli se varmaan edeltäjiään parempi. Jälkimmäistä lausetta tulee suhteuttaa siihen, että useimpien matkustajaliikennevetureiden nopeus oli tuohon aikaan 85-95 km/h ja teho 700-900 hv. Käytännössä vain Hr1 kykeni ylittämään Hr11-vetureiden suorituskyvyn ja se oli sentään painoltaan melkein 2,5 kertaa suurempi.




> Tilattu Hr11-sarja oli täysin epäonnistunut, kun veturin keskeiset osat vaihdettiin kokonaan. Hr11-sarjalle tehty remontti vastaa samaa, kuin höyryveturista vaihdettaisiin alusta, koneisto ja kattila. Jäljelle jäisi vain hytti, eli tosiasiassa koko veturi olisi hylätty kelvottomana ja hankittu uusi.


Missä tuollaista väitetään? Käsittääkseni Hr11-veturin perusrakenteet säilyivät pääosin ennallaan. Uusiminen koski vain joitain voimansiirron osia. Lisäksi moottorit varustettiin ahtimin mutta tämä olisi toteutettu joka tapauksessa tehon lisäämisen vuoksi. Siitä oli suunnitelmat jo vetureiden rakennusvaiheen aikana. Käyttövarmuuden parantuminen perustui siihen, että ahtimien myötä moottoreiden kierroslukua voitiin pudottaa arvosta 1700 r/min arvoon 1500 r/min, vaikka teho lisääntyi yli 30 %.

Pitääkö sitten katsoa, että kaikki ne VR:n höyryveturisarjatkin olivat täysin epäonnistuneita, jotka varustettiin vasta jälkikäteen tulistimin?




> Koska niissä oli paremmat laakerit kuin Hr1:n omissa tendereissä.


Tismalleen ja laakereiden parantaminen oli ennen muuta veturin rakenteellinen eikä valmistustekninen muutos.

----------


## Eki

> Dm12 on tälläkin hetkellä ilmeisesti käyttökiellossa, talven takia ilmaantuneista ongelmista...


Näitä ongelmia on mm. moottorin apulaitteitten hihnojen katkeaminen hihnojen suojakoteloihin kertyneen lumen takia. 




> ...kuten viimeksi jouluaaton aattona Viialassa, ongelmat taisivat olla sähköratatekniikassa eivätkä itse junayksiköissä. Faktaa tästä ei ole, mutta näin oletan.


Ei kannata olettaa. Pendolinon virroittimen hiili kului puhki, jolloin virroittimen pikalaskuventtiilin olisi pitänyt pudottaa virroitin alas. Koska tuo venttiili ei kuitenkaan toiminut, virroittimen kelkka aiheutti "ongelmia sähköratatekniikkaan", eli toi ajolangat alas.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Eki
> 
> Mihin unohtui murheenkryyni Sm4..?
> 
> 
> Kertoisitko hieman lisää tästä murheenkryyniydestä?


Kyllä, aikanaan...   :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä mutta se ei johdu VR:n koneosaston pätevyydestä vaan siitä, että vetureiden vaatimukset muuttuivat höyryaikana paljon hitaammin. Esimerkiksi Vr1:n suurin sallittu nopeus oli 15-25 km/h ja se riitti 50 vuotta. Vv13-vetureiden suurimmaksi nopeudeksi valittiin 30 km/h (luultavasti Vr1:n kokemuksien perusteella), joka näytti 1953 täysin riittävältä mutta 10 vuotta myöhemmin sillä ei ehtinyt enää mihinkään.


Olen kanssasi samaa mieltä, että rautatieliikenteelle asetetut vaatimukset kehittyivät kohtalaisen hitaasti aikaisemmin. Mutta siitä huolimatta myös höyryveturikalusto kehittyi, vaikka kehityksen nopeus olikin hitaampi ja suhteessa vaatimuksiin.

Siitä huolimatta pidän koneteknillisen toimiston työtä onnistuneena. Eihän myöhempien aikojen ongelmat suinkaan johtuneet vaatimustason kasvusta, sillä epäonnistuneet hankinnat olivat epäonnistuneita heti. Ei vasta vuosien kuluttua, kun niiltä olisi vaadittu enemmän.




> Pitääkö sitten katsoa, että kaikki ne VR:n höyryveturisarjatkin olivat täysin epäonnistuneita, jotka varustettiin vasta jälkikäteen tulistimin?


Eipä tietenkään. Tulisitimen, kaksoiskoneiston tai uusien luistilaitteiden käyttönotto liittyi veturitekniikan kehittymiseen. Ei näitä otettu käyttöön siksi, että hankittu veturi olisi saatu ylipäätään käyttökelpoiseksi, kuten Hr11:n sisuksien uudelleenrakentaminen. Turboakin käytetään yleensä siksi, että polttomoottorista saadaan suurempi teho eikä siksi, ettei moottori kestä sitä kierrosnopeutta, joka sille on luvattu.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> Koska niissä oli paremmat laakerit kuin Hr1:n omissa tendereissä.
> 
> 
> Tismalleen ja laakereiden parantaminen oli ennen muuta veturin rakenteellinen eikä valmistustekninen muutos.


Totta. Hr1 ja Tr1 olivatkin aikanaan niin hyviä vetureita, että niiden konstruktiota kannatti kehittää tarvitsematta puuttua perusominaisuuksiin. Ehdittiinhän viimeisiin yksilöihin suunnitella ja valmistaa täydellinen koneiston vierintälaakerointi, joka vähensi tarvittavaa päivittäishuoltoa ja korjauksia. Tosin tästä ei ehtinyt olla käytännössä juuri mitään hyötyä, kun rullalaakeroituja yksilöitä oli niin vähän, ettei niiden etujen hyötyä voitu käytössä käyttää. Käyttöhän piti sovittaa enemmän huoltoa vaativan kaluston mukaan.

Mutta nyt minun puolestani tälle keskustelulle Aamen.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Siitä huolimatta pidän koneteknillisen toimiston työtä onnistuneena.


Niin minäkin. Silti tässä on muistettava, että höyryaikana voitiin uusi veturityyppi suunnitella 20 vuotta vanhan eli käytössä jo kokeillun rakenteen pohjalta. Tällä oli epäilemättä merkitystä veturin toimivuudenkin kannalta. Sama ei oikein onnistu nykyään, kun veturi olisi muuten jo syntyessään vanhentunut.




> Eihän myöhempien aikojen ongelmat suinkaan johtuneet vaatimustason kasvusta, sillä epäonnistuneet hankinnat olivat epäonnistuneita heti. Ei vasta vuosien kuluttua, kun niiltä olisi vaadittu enemmän.


Kyllä ne johtuivat sillä vaatimustason kasvun myötä haluttiin ottaa käyttöön uusinta tekniikkaa, joka oli vielä käytössä kokeilematonta. Lisäksi aika vaikuttaa merkittävästi käsitykseen eri hankintojen onnistumisesta. Esimerkiksi Vv13 ja Dm4 olivat 50-luvulla hyvinkin käyttökelpoisia mutta vanhenivat nopeasti ja niiden käyttöikä jäi varsin lyhyeksi. Toisaalta Dr13-veturia parjattiin jo tilausvaiheessa mutta ongelmistaan huolimatta se oli sittemmin erittäin kovassa käytössä ja palveli peräti 37 vuotta. Samaan ei yltänyt yksikään Hr1, Tr1 tai Dr12.




> Hr1 ja Tr1 olivatkin aikanaan niin hyviä vetureita, että niiden konstruktiota kannatti kehittää tarvitsematta puuttua perusominaisuuksiin. Ehdittiinhän viimeisiin yksilöihin suunnitella ja valmistaa täydellinen koneiston vierintälaakerointi, joka vähensi tarvittavaa päivittäishuoltoa ja korjauksia. Tosin tästä ei ehtinyt olla käytännössä juuri mitään hyötyä, kun rullalaakeroituja yksilöitä oli niin vähän, ettei niiden etujen hyötyä voitu käytössä käyttää. Käyttöhän piti sovittaa enemmän huoltoa vaativan kaluston mukaan.


Rullalaakeroinnilla ei ehkä kokonaisuuden kannalta ollut merkitystä mutta yksittäistapauksissa kyllä. Esimerkiksi Kouvolan varikolla rullalaakeroidut Hr1:t olivat vuosina 1959-1964 käytössä pitkällä Kouvola-Kuopio reitillä (273 km), kun vanhemmilla yksilöillä käytiin vakikiertojen mukaan vain Pieksämäellä ja Imatralla asti. 

Tosin eivät rullalaakeroidut veturitkaan silti dieseleiden veroisia olleet. Resiinassa 4/96 kerrotaan Hr1-vetureiden ajoennätyksen olevan vajaat 17000 km kuukaudessa, joka saavutettiin juuri rullalaakeroidulla veturilla. Dr12-vetureilla vastaava ennätys on yli 30000 km.

----------


## SD202

> Ensimmäiseen tilauserään kuului vain 27 ensimmäistä Sutta. Niitä tilattiin useaan otteeseen lisää, vaikka ensimmäisen erän veturien puutteet olivat tiedossa. Sr1:iä on tilattu Neuvostoliitosta vielä 1980-luvunkin puolella. Sinänsä olisi kiva tietää, tuliko rajan yli meille vielä vuonna 1985:kin yhtä puutteellisia koneita kuin vuonna 1973... 
> On todettava, että myös länsivetureissa on ollut toivomisen varaa. Hr13/Dr13:tkaan kun eivät saaneet pelkkiä kehuja osakseen VR:n omissa historiikeissa. Varmasti sekä Dr13:ien että Sr1:ien hankinta ovat olleet aikanaan hyvin opettavaisia asioita, siinä missä Ziu-9-johdinautojen kokeileminenkin.


Itse muistan kuulleeni, että etenkin jälkipään Sr1:t olisivat tulleet niin kehnosti maalattuina Suomeen, että niitä jouduttiin ensi töikseen laittamaan uudelleenmaalaukseen. CCCP -laatua "parhaimmillaan". Mutta nykypäivänä Sr1:t taitavat olla melko kelpoja vetojuhtia - äänimaailmakin on varsin asjanmukainen.  :Wink:

----------


## PNu

> Ensimmäiseen tilauserään kuului vain 27 ensimmäistä Sutta. Niitä tilattiin useaan otteeseen lisää, vaikka ensimmäisen erän veturien puutteet olivat tiedossa. Sr1:iä on tilattu Neuvostoliitosta vielä 1980-luvunkin puolella. Sinänsä olisi kiva tietää, tuliko rajan yli meille vielä vuonna 1985:kin yhtä puutteellisia koneita kuin vuonna 1973... 
> On todettava, että myös länsivetureissa on ollut toivomisen varaa. Hr13/Dr13:tkaan kun eivät saaneet pelkkiä kehuja osakseen VR:n omissa historiikeissa.


Mutta Hr13 vastasi teoriassa jokseenkin täydellisesti VR:n toiveita, koska siinä yhdistyivät suuri teho, korkea huippunopeus, kevyt akselipaino ja erinomainen sitkeys alhaisilla nopeuksilla. Monet epäkohdat paljastuivat vasta vetureiden käytön myötä.

Sen sijaan Sr1-veturin tiedettiin jo ensimmäistä tilausta tehtäessä olevan teknisesti jäljessä kotimaisten tehtaiden tarjoamaa sähköveturia tai Asean Rc-sarjaa, joka esiteltiin 1967 eli kolme vuotta ennen ensimmäistä Sr1-vetureiden tilausta ja kuusi vuotta ennen ensimmäisen Sr1:n toimittamista. Tässä siis valittiin tietoisesti veturi, joka ei ollut paras tai edes parhaimpia saatavilla olevia.

Toisaalta Hr13-veturin ongelmista ei ole koskaan vaiettu. Kotimainen teollisuus koki ulkomaisen veturin hankinnan katkerana ja kaupan kummisetänä toimineella Aallolla oli henkilökohtaisia vihamiehiä, joten näin herkullista aihetta ei suinkaan painettu villaisella. Välillä näkee niitäkin kirjoituksia, joissa Hr13-veturista ei "muisteta" muuta mainitakaan kuin tekniset viat.

Sr1-vetureista 70- ja 80-luvuilla tehdyt kirjoitukset taas on useinkin laadittu poliittisesti korrektilla tavalla. Esimerkiksi linjallejääntien kerrotaan johtuvan "kuljettajien tottumattomuudesta" ja muutostöissä on kysymys "veturin rakenteen edelleen kehittämisestä".

----------


## kemkim

> Sr1-vetureista 70- ja 80-luvuilla tehdyt kirjoitukset taas on useinkin laadittu poliittisesti korrektilla tavalla. Esimerkiksi linjallejääntien kerrotaan johtuvan "kuljettajien tottumattomuudesta" ja muutostöissä on kysymys "veturin rakenteen edelleen kehittämisestä".


Eikös neukkulassa tehty raskas mekaniikka varsin lujatekoiseksi, mutta sähkölaitteiden kanssa oli enemmän ongelmia?

----------


## vristo

> Sen sijaan Sr1-veturin tiedettiin jo ensimmäistä tilausta tehtäessä olevan teknisesti jäljessä kotimaisten tehtaiden tarjoamaa sähköveturia tai Asean Rc-sarjaa,


Minua on koko pienen ikäni askarruttanut tämä kysymys: Millaisia sähkövetureita kotimaiset tehtaat tarjosivat silloin aikanaan? Muistan jossain harrastajalehdessä (olikohan Resina?) nähneeni jonkun kuvan (piirros) sellaisesta. Tarjosiko myös Asea Rc-sarjaansa Suomeen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minua on koko pienen ikäni askarruttanut tämä kysymys: Millaisia sähkövetureita kotimaiset tehtaat tarjosivat silloin aikanaan? Muistan jossain harrastajalehdessä (olikohan Resina?) nähneeni jonkun kuvan (piirros) sellaisesta. Tarjosiko myös Asea Rc-sarjaansa Suomeen?


Kotimaasta tarjottiin periaatteessa samanlaista 4-akselista yleislinjaveturia. Käsittääkseni Sr1 oli suoritusarvoiltaan VR:n vaatimusten mukainen. Se, että veturi oli kevyt tehoonsa ja vetovoimaansa nähden oli ja on siten VR:n oma vika. VR halusi veturiin Strömbergin tyristoritekniikan, ja myös sai. Telit ja sähkömoottorit ovat tietoni mukaan Skodan valmistamat joten Novotzerkaskin veturitehtaan osuus on veturin runko ja muu varustelu.

Muistelen, että sähköveturihankinnassa oli VR:llä kaksi koulukuntaa. Toinen halusi Rc:n ja Sr1:n tapaista kevyttä 4-akselista teliveturia, toinen raskasta 6-akselista, Dr12:n ja Dr13:n tapaista veturia. Kevyt linja voitti, ehkä siksi, että Dv12-sarjan periaate vetovoiman säädöstä vaihtelemalla junan veturimäärää voitti.

Sr1:n tilaaminen Neuvostoliitosta oli puhtaasti politiikkaa. Jos 6-akselista kannattava koulukunta olisi voittanut, varmasti nekin olisi tilattu Neuvostoliitosta ja Strömbergin tyristorisäädöllä.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta Hr13 vastasi teoriassa jokseenkin täydellisesti VR:n toiveita, koska siinä yhdistyivät suuri teho, korkea huippunopeus, kevyt akselipaino ja erinomainen sitkeys alhaisilla nopeuksilla. Monet epäkohdat paljastuivat vasta vetureiden käytön myötä.


Harvoin kai liikenteenharjoittaja käyttövarmuudeltaan heikkoja vetureita tai moottorivaunuja tarkoituksellisesti lähtee ostamaan. Täysin uudenlainen konstruktio toki sisältää aina omat riskinsä, jolloin todennäköisyys vikaherkkyyteen voi kasvaa.



> Sen sijaan Sr1-veturin tiedettiin jo ensimmäistä tilausta tehtäessä olevan teknisesti jäljessä kotimaisten tehtaiden tarjoamaa sähköveturia tai Asean Rc-sarjaa, joka esiteltiin 1967 eli kolme vuotta ennen ensimmäistä Sr1-vetureiden tilausta ja kuusi vuotta ennen ensimmäisen Sr1:n toimittamista.


Eivätkö Sr1:ien tietyt tekniset pääarvot (teho, paino, max nopeus jne.) kuitenkin vastaa aika lailla päävaihtoehtojensa vastaavia? Sitä paitsi livettiinhän Hr13:ienkin kanssa mm. veturien massan osalta (luvattiin 93 t, toteutui 98 t).



> Tässä siis valittiin tietoisesti veturi, joka ei ollut paras tai edes parhaimpia saatavilla olevia.


Tähän taas jouduttiin siksi, että veturihankinnasta rautatielaitoksen omistaja päätti tehdä yhden osan harjoitettavaa ulkopolitiikaa. Ei VR:llä ollut omasta puolestaan intressejä ostaa toiminnaltaan epävarmoja vetureita. Niitä oli Hr13:ien puolesta jo ihan riittävästi ennestäänkin. Tosin 1970-luvun alkuun mennessä Hr13:ien vioista pahimmat oli saatu pois päiväjärjestyksestä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kotimaasta tarjottiin periaatteessa samanlaista 4-akselista yleislinjaveturia. Käsittääkseni Sr1 oli suoritusarvoiltaan VR:n vaatimusten mukainen. Se, että veturi oli kevyt tehoonsa ja vetovoimaansa nähden oli ja on siten VR:n oma vika. VR halusi veturiin Strömbergin tyristoritekniikan, ja myös sai. Telit ja sähkömoottorit ovat tietoni mukaan Skodan valmistamat joten Novotzerkaskin veturitehtaan osuus on veturin runko ja muu varustelu.


Joidenkin muiden tietojen mukaan moottorikin olivat venäläisiä, mutta telien runko Skodan. Minun saamieni tietojen mukaan Sr1:n kokoonsa nähden heikko teho johtui sitä että moottorit ja muuntaja kuumenivat liikaa jos niitä rasitti täydellä teholla liian kauan. Tuuletukseen oli panostettu valtavasti ja siitä johtui sähköveturille harvinaisen kova "ulina", joka on ehkä myös edesvaikuttanut vetureiden kutsumanimeen. 

Tuuletukseen joudutaan panostamaan vieläkin koska viimeisimmän Rautatietekniikka -lehden mukaan tuuletinmoottorit uusitaan koska vanhoihin ei saa varaosia enää. Vanhat tuuletinmoottorit olivat erikoiskäämitettyjä ja tarkoitettu kestämään kolmivaihevirtaa joka aikaansaadaan kondensaattoreilla. Kondensaattorit vaihdetaan nyt apukäyttöjen osalta vihdoinkin inverttereihin niin että vakiomoottorit kestävät. Ehkä jonain päivänä "Siperian susien" päämoottoritkin vaihdetaan kolmivaihemoottoreiksi ja pistetän niidenkin sähkö kulkemaan inverttereiden kautta. Tai sitten ei.




> Sr1:n tilaaminen Neuvostoliitosta oli puhtaasti politiikkaa. Jos 6-akselista kannattava koulukunta olisi voittanut, varmasti nekin olisi tilattu Neuvostoliitosta ja Strömbergin tyristorisäädöllä


Politiikka oli siis sitä että Urkki sanoi mistä VR tilaa sähkövetureita tai sitten ei VR tilaa niitä ollenkaan. Finnair onnistui täpärästi välttämään neukkukoneiden tilaamisen. 

Joka tapauksessa silloin kun Sr1-sarja hankittiin ei ollut tarvetta Suomessa millekään suurnopeusvetureille. Kilpailu maantieliikenteen kanssa ei ollut niin kovaa kuin nyt, koska moorttoriteitä ei ollut kuin nimeksi, ja autokanta pääasiassa heikkokuntoisia pikkuautoja. Suurin osa pääratojen kaukojunista olivat siihen aikaan aika painavia, 15 vaunua eivät olleet mikään poikkeua, mutta 110-120 km/h vauhti riitti niille. Vauhdin huumaa sai siihen aikaan kokea vain suht kevyissä erikoispika- ja Express-junissa jotka olivat ainoat junat 1980-luvulla jotka saivat ajaa 140 km/h. Vielä 1980-luvun lopussa pidettiin täysin epärealistisena että Suomessa joskus kulkisi junia nopeammin kun 160 km/h. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Käsittääkseni Sr1 oli suoritusarvoiltaan VR:n vaatimusten mukainen. Se, että veturi oli kevyt tehoonsa ja vetovoimaansa nähden oli ja on siten VR:n oma vika.


Ei Sr1 ole erityisen kevyt. Rc on kevyempi, vaikka siinä on enemmän tehoa ja vetovoima on suurempi. Olennaista on, että vierasherätteisten ajomoottoreiden ja akselikohtaisen vetovoimansäädön ansiosta Rc kykenee käyttämään kitkan tehokkaammin hyväkseen kuin Sr1, jossa käytetään sarjamoottoreita ja alun perin kaikille moottoreille syötettiin vielä saman verran virtaa, jolloin veturin vetovoima määräytyi heikoimmin pitävän akselin mukaan. 




> Muistelen, että sähköveturihankinnassa oli VR:llä kaksi koulukuntaa. Toinen halusi Rc:n ja Sr1:n tapaista kevyttä 4-akselista teliveturia, toinen raskasta 6-akselista, Dr12:n ja Dr13:n tapaista veturia. Kevyt linja voitti, ehkä siksi, että Dv12-sarjan periaate vetovoiman säädöstä vaihtelemalla junan veturimäärää voitti.


Vaihtoehtoina olivat, että ostetaan sekä kevyt 4-akselinen matkustajajunaveturi että raskas 6-akselinen tavarajunaveturi tai vaihtoehtoisesti pelkästään 4-akselinen raskas yleisveturi. Ensimmäisessä vaihtoehdossa kevyen 4-akselisen matkustajajunaveturin ajateltiin varmaankin olevan lähinnä ruotsalaisten Ra-sarjan kaltainen noin 60 t painava nopea veturi eli todellakin kevyt veturi Sr1:een verrattuna. 

Näistä vaihtoehdoista päädyttiin sittemmin 4-akseliseen yleisveturiin. Syynä tähän valintaan olivat arvatenkin ruotsalaisten kokemukset Rb- ja Rc-sarjoistaan eli näyttö siitä, että uudet sähköveturit selviävät 4-akselisenakin versiona varsin raskaiden tavarajunien vedosta. Sr1:n kohdalla uuden tekniikan hyödyntäminen jäi kuitenkin puolitiehen.

----------


## PNu

> Sitä paitsi livettiinhän Hr13:ienkin kanssa mm. veturien massan osalta (luvattiin 93 t, toteutui 98 t).


Mutta tästä taisi olla liikennöitsijälle lähinnä hyötyä, koska suurempi paino lisäsi vetovoimaa. Hr13-vetureille pystyttiin sallimaan liikennöinti useilla A-radoilla luvattua suuremmasta painosta huolimatta ja suunnilleen kaikki vähänkään merkityksellisemmät radat oli muutettu raskaskiskotteisiksi jo 70-luvun puoliväliin mennessä. 




> Tähän taas jouduttiin siksi, että veturihankinnasta rautatielaitoksen omistaja päätti tehdä yhden osan harjoitettavaa ulkopolitiikaa. Ei VR:llä ollut omasta puolestaan intressejä ostaa toiminnaltaan epävarmoja vetureita.


Ei ollutkaan. Koivisto Sr1-kaupan junaili.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta tästä taisi olla liikennöitsijälle lähinnä hyötyä, koska suurempi paino lisäsi vetovoimaa. Hr13-vetureille pystyttiin sallimaan liikennöinti useilla A-radoilla luvattua suuremmasta painosta huolimatta ja suunnilleen kaikki vähänkään merkityksellisemmät radat oli muutettu raskaskiskotteisiksi jo 70-luvun puoliväliin mennessä.


Kokonaismassan nouseminen noin 5 %:lla antoi varsin marginaalisen lisän vetovoiman puolelle. Vetovoimaa pyrittiinkin alusta pitäen saamaan suureksi edeltäjiään huomattavasti suuremmalla moottoriteholla ja nopeusaluevaihteella. Veturimallin kokonaismassan kurissapitämisellä taas ajauduttiin ratkaisuihin, joiden takia suuri osa rakenteellisista heikkouksita syntyi.

Suurin sallittu nopeus A-radoilla oli (silloin kuin liikennöinti ylipäänsä oli edes mahdollista) usein vain 40 km/h. B1-radoilla, joita oli vielä pikajunienkin käyttämillä reiteillä jopa 1980-luvulla, Sn oli 90 km/h. Tosin B1:ille ei ollut VR:llä olemassa olennaisesti nopeampaa kalustoa sallittujen rataluokkakohtaisien nopeuksiensa puolesta muutenkaan (Dm7 Sn 95 km/h ja Dm 8 - 9 myös Sn 95 km/h). Jälkiviisaasti voisi todeta, että mielekkäämpää olisi ollut vahvistaa ratoja kuin "heikentää" vetureita.

----------


## Move on

> Minua on koko pienen ikäni askarruttanut tämä kysymys: Millaisia sähkövetureita kotimaiset tehtaat tarjosivat silloin aikanaan? Muistan jossain harrastajalehdessä (olikohan Resina?) nähneeni jonkun kuvan (piirros) sellaisesta. Tarjosiko myös Asea Rc-sarjaansa Suomeen?


Ainakin kahden erilaisen 4-akselisen veturityypin piirustukset on julkaistu aikoinaan. Toisen veturin ulkomuodossa on monia yhtymäkohtia Dr12:een.

Vielä 1980-luvun lopulla Valmet tarjosi Dr16:en tekniikkaan pohjautuvaa sähköveturia, joka olisi näyttänyt tältä: http://vaunut.org/kuva/45950

Harmi, ettei suomalaista sähköveturia koskaan tullut. Sähköistystä koskevista historioista saa sellaisen käsityksen, että sähköveturit olisi ilman muuta tilattu kotimaasta sähköjunien tapaan, jos ne olisi päästy tilaamaan aikaisemmin. Eduskunnan vitkastelu ja toistuvat lisäselvittelyt rautateiden sähköistykseen liittyvissä kysymyksissä johtivat tällaiseen lopputulokseen.

----------


## PNu

> Kokonaismassan nouseminen noin 5 %:lla antoi varsin marginaalisen lisän vetovoiman puolelle. Vetovoimaa pyrittiinkin alusta pitäen saamaan suureksi edeltäjiään huomattavasti suuremmalla moottoriteholla ja nopeusaluevaihteella.


Kitkan osalta tavanomaista suurempi vetovoima saavutettiin ennen kaikkea C'C'-voimansiirrolla ja koneiston sähköisillä kytkennöillä. Painon lisääntyminen 93 tonnista 98 tonniin mahdollisti periaatteessa junapainon nostamisen esim. arvosta 1700 t arvoon 1800 t. Se on tietysti tulkinnanvaraista, miten merkityksellisenä tätä pitää.




> Suurin sallittu nopeus A-radoilla oli (silloin kuin liikennöinti ylipäänsä oli edes mahdollista) usein vain 40 km/h.


Osalla A-radoista se oli 50-60 km/h. Toisaalta 40 km/h ei ole vähäliikenteiselle tavarajunaradalle epätavallisen alhainen nopeus muutenkaan. Usein jo vaunustonkin puolesta nopeus voi olla korkeintaan tämä. Ainakin jos junassa halutaan käyttää myös 20 tonnin akselipainon omaavia vaunuja.

Pikajunareitit oli jo uusimpien Hr13-vetureiden valmistumisvuonna (1966) muutettu raskaskiskotteisiksi osuuksia Imatra-Savonlinna ja Kuopio-Kontiomäki lukuunottamatta. Vai olikohan Rovaniemen ja Kemijärven välillä vielä joku osuus uusimatta? Joka tapauksessa jo 60-luvun puolivälissä esiintyi niin harvoin tarvetta ajaa Hr13-veturilla matkustajajunaa A-radalla, että tämä voidaan unohtaa marginaaliin. Huomattavasti enemmän matkustajajunakäyttöä hankaloitti höyrylämmityslaitteiston puuttuminen.




> B1-radoilla, joita oli vielä pikajunienkin käyttämillä reiteillä jopa 1980-luvulla, Sn oli 90 km/h. Tosin B1:ille ei ollut VR:llä olemassa olennaisesti nopeampaa kalustoa sallittujen rataluokkakohtaisien nopeuksiensa puolesta muutenkaan (Dm7 Sn 95 km/h ja Dm 8 - 9 myös Sn 95 km/h).


Minkä vuoden Jtt:n mukaan? Olisin aika varma, että ainakin jo 80-luvulla Dr13-veturille sallittiin B1-radoilla 100 km/h, vaikka ei juuri tällä sekunnilla ole vanhempia painoksia käsillä, mistä tarkistaa.  Jollain yksittäisellä B1-radalla nopeus on tietysti voitu määrätä pienemmäksi. Vuoden 2005 Jtt:ssä Dr13-veturille sallitaan B1-radoilla 100 km/h.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kitkan osalta tavanomaista suurempi vetovoima saavutettiin ennen kaikkea C'C'-voimansiirrolla ja koneiston sähköisillä kytkennöillä. Painon lisääntyminen 93 tonnista 98 tonniin mahdollisti periaatteessa junapainon nostamisen esim. arvosta 1700 t arvoon 1800 t. Se on tietysti tulkinnanvaraista, miten merkityksellisenä tätä pitää.


C'C'-voimansiirtoon päätyminen johtui tiettävästi sekin painonsäästösyistä, näin pärjättiin kahdella ratamoottorilla kuuden asemesta. C'C'-voimansiirrosta aiheutui kielteisiäkin seurauksia kuten se, että telin kaikki pyöräkerrat oli sorvattava aina samanaikaisesti.



> Osalla A-radoista se oli 50-60 km/h. Toisaalta 40 km/h ei ole vähäliikenteiselle tavarajunaradalle epätavallisen alhainen nopeus muutenkaan.


Hr13:ien ollessa uusia A-radat eivät suinkaan kaikilta osin olleet sillä tavoin vähäliikenteisiä kuin nyttemmin. Toki ne olivat toisarvoisempia kuin raskaammalla kiskotuksella varustetut radat.



> Pikajunareitit oli jo uusimpien Hr13-vetureiden valmistumisvuonna (1966) muutettu raskaskiskotteisiksi osuuksia Imatra-Savonlinna ja Kuopio-Kontiomäki lukuunottamatta. Vai olikohan Rovaniemen ja Kemijärven välillä vielä joku osuus uusimatta? Joka tapauksessa jo 60-luvun puolivälissä esiintyi niin harvoin tarvetta ajaa Hr13-veturilla matkustajajunaa A-radalla, että tämä voidaan unohtaa marginaaliin. Huomattavasti enemmän matkustajajunakäyttöä hankaloitti höyrylämmityslaitteiston puuttuminen.


Ei tällä spekulaatiolla ole mitään arvoa, veturivetoiset matkustajajunat Hr13/Dr13:ien aikana olivat tehokkaasti poistuneet miltei kaikilta A-radoilta. B1-radat ovat paljon mielenkiintoisempi tarkastelun aihe. Joillakin B1-radoilla ratageometria toki aiheutti lukuisia pistemäisiä nopeusrajoituksia, jolloin 90 km/h:n ehdoton yläraja ei saanut niin suurta merkitystä, mitä nopeasti katsomalla voisi ajatella. Muun muassa Rantaradalla ehdittiin vetää pikajunia Dr13:lla myös muutaman vuoden niin, että osa osuuksista kuului B1-luokkaan.



> Minkä vuoden Jtt:n mukaan? Olisin aika varma, että ainakin jo 80-luvulla Dr13-veturille sallittiin B1-radoilla 100 km/h, vaikka ei juuri tällä sekunnilla ole vanhempia painoksia käsillä, mistä tarkistaa.  Jollain yksittäisellä B1-radalla nopeus on tietysti voitu määrätä pienemmäksi. Vuoden 2005 Jtt:ssä Dr13-veturille sallitaan B1-radoilla 100 km/h.


Vuoden 1989 (tai 1988) Jtt:n mukaan (tein talvella 1989 - 90 seminaarityön VR:n diesellinjavetureista). Vuoden 2005 tilanne ei ehkä ole kovin olennainen, koska Dr13:n kaupallinen käyttö päättyi jo vuonna 2000. Viimeisinä vuosina niillä vedettiin pikajunia muutenkin B1:tä korkealuokkaisemmilla radoilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Joka tapauksessa silloin kun Sr1-sarja hankittiin ei ollut tarvetta Suomessa millekään suurnopeusvetureille. Kilpailu maantieliikenteen kanssa ei ollut niin kovaa kuin nyt, koska moorttoriteitä ei ollut kuin nimeksi, ja autokanta pääasiassa heikkokuntoisia pikkuautoja. Suurin osa pääratojen kaukojunista olivat siihen aikaan aika painavia, 15 vaunua eivät olleet mikään poikkeua, mutta 110-120 km/h vauhti riitti niille. Vauhdin huumaa sai siihen aikaan kokea vain suht kevyissä erikoispika- ja Express-junissa jotka olivat ainoat junat 1980-luvulla jotka saivat ajaa 140 km/h. Vielä 1980-luvun lopussa pidettiin täysin epärealistisena että Suomessa joskus kulkisi junia nopeammin kun 160 km/h.


Junat ovat siis keventyneet, koska vaunuja on vähennetty? Ovatko matkustajamäärät vähentyneet, vai onko tämä vähennys saatu esim. korvaamalla kaksi tavallista vaunua IC2-vaunulla ja jättämällä erikoisvaunuja pois?

Sinänsä tuo, että Suomessa eivät junat ylittäisi tuota 160 km/h on aika paljon totta, koska yli 140 km/h rataosuuksia on varsin vähän. Katselin joskus Ratahallintokeskuksen karttaa ja siinä oli merkitty eri väreillä nopeusrajoitukset eri puolilla rataverkkoa. Helsinki-Turku, Helsinki-Seinäjoki ja Helsinki-Lahti ovat näitä nopeita osuuksia suureksi osaksi. Näiden ulkopuolella on yksittäisiä paikkoja, joissa Pendolinolla saatetaan ajaa nopeammin, koska ratoja on oikaistu ja tasoristeyksiä poistettu. Lahti-Luumäki vaikuttaisi loogiselta jatkeelta, koska Venäjän-junia halutaan nopeuttaa. Seinäjoki-Oulu on myös työn alla. Korjatkoon joku näitä tietoja, jos tässä on joitain virheitä. Mitkä rataosuudet ovat lähitulevaisuudessa ylittämässä 120-140 km/h:n rajan ja siirtymässä suuren nopeuden liikenteeseen nykyisten parannustöiden jälkeen? Luumäki-Joensuu, Kouvola-Mikkeli, Tampere-Jyväskylä?

Lisäys: Löysin mainitsemani kartan nopeuksista.
http://www.rhk.fi/rataverkko/teknise...kennenopeudet/

Rataverkon kuvaus PDF:nä laajemmin:
http://www.rhk.fi/tietopalvelu/julka...x39544=2523905

----------


## LateZ

> Junat ovat siis keventyneet, koska vaunuja on vähennetty? Ovatko matkustajamäärät vähentyneet, vai onko tämä vähennys saatu esim. korvaamalla kaksi tavallista vaunua IC2-vaunulla ja jättämällä erikoisvaunuja pois?


Junien määrä on lisääntynyt, ennen nopeita kaukojunia meni muutama päivässä. Ne sitten keräsivät melkoisen määrän matkustajia. Esim. vuonna 1977 Helsingistä Hämeenlinnaan meni M-P 15 nopeaa junavuoroa, vastaavasti vuonna 2007 21. Iisalmeen pääsi 2 nopealla päiväjunalla, 2007 6 junaa, Ouluun 3/10 (päiväjunat), Joensuuhun 3/6, Vaasaan 4/12. Turusta Tampereelle ajoi vuonna 1977 M-P 5 nopeaa junaa, 2007 9 junaa. Tiedot on kerätty Turistien "Nopeimmat junayhteydet Helsingistä" -taulukosta.

Äkkiä arvellen kaukoliikenteen matkat junissa ovat pikemminkin lisääntyneet matka-aikojen lyhentyessä ja tarjonnan parantuessa.

----------


## PNu

> C'C'-voimansiirtoon päätyminen johtui tiettävästi sekin painonsäästösyistä, näin pärjättiin kahdella ratamoottorilla kuuden asemesta.


Monomoottorirakenne ei ollut Hr13-veturia varten räätälöity ominaisuus vaan ranskalaiset käyttivät sitä runsaasti omissa vetureissaan. Sillä pyrittiin ensisijaisesti vähentämään veturin ympärilyöntitaipumuksia sekä mahdollistamaan aluevaihteiston lisääminen voimansiirron yhteyteen. Hr13-veturiin monomoottorirakenne tuli lähinnä siksi, että Alsthom käytti sille jonkinlaisena esikuvana BB16500-sähköveturia ja CC10002-prototyyppiä. 

Varmaan ratkaisu vähensi painoakin tai vaihtoehtoisesti salli suuremman tehon saman painoiseen veturiin. Tosin englantilaisten Deltic oli varustettu akselikohtaisilla ratamoottoreilla ja silti tehon ja painon välinen suhde oli selvästi Hr13-veturia parempi. Deltic painoi 101 t ja kehitti 3500 hv, kun Hr13-veturilla painoa oli 98 t ja tehoa löytyi 2800 hv.




> Hr13:ien ollessa uusia A-radat eivät suinkaan kaikilta osin olleet sillä tavoin vähäliikenteisiä kuin nyttemmin.


Eihän nykyään A-ratoja montaa edes ole. Mutta kyllä jo 60-luvun puolivälissäkin kiskotustilanne oli sikäli varsin hyvä, että (bruttotonneissa mitattuna) kohtuullisen vilkkaasti liikennöidyistä radoista enää Kuopio-Oulu ja Imatra-Parikkala olivat kevytkiskotteisia. Seuraavaksi vilkkaimmat näyttäisivät olleen Pori-Haapamäki ja Parikkala-Huutokoski, jotka ainakin omasta mielestäni ovat jo täysin sivuradan asemassa. Kyllähän monella A-radalla liikenne saattoi vaikuttaa vilkkaalta, jos siellä oli useita Lättähattuvuoroja mutta harvalla niistä kulki tonneja merkittäviä määriä.




> Vuoden 1989 (tai 1988) Jtt:n mukaan (tein talvella 1989 - 90 seminaarityön VR:n diesellinjavetureista). Vuoden 2005 tilanne ei ehkä ole kovin olennainen, koska Dr13:n kaupallinen käyttö päättyi jo vuonna 2000.


Hr13/Dr13-vetureiden suurin sallittu nopeus on ollut B1-radoilla 100 km/h jo ainakin vuoden 1987 Jtt:ssä. Vuoden 1981 Jtt:ssä se on vielä 90 km/h eli muutos on tapahtunut joskus 80-luvun aikana. Toisaalta Dv12-vetureiden sallittu nopeus oli B1-radoilla sama kuin Dr13-vetureilla, joten mielestäni Dr13-vetureiden nopeutta ei voi pitää mitenkään poikkeuksellisen voimakkaasti rajoittuneena.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vuoden 1981 Jtt:ssä se on vielä 90 km/h eli muutos on tapahtunut joskus 80-luvun aikana. Toisaalta Dv12-vetureiden sallittu nopeus oli B1-radoilla sama kuin Dr13-vetureilla, joten mielestäni Dr13-vetureiden nopeutta ei voi pitää mitenkään poikkeuksellisen voimakkaasti rajoittuneena.


Totesinkin jo monta viestiä sitten, että samaan aikaan kun Dr13-vetureilla B1-radoilla Sn oli 90, se oli Dm 8 - 9 -kalustollakin vain 95 km/h (sekä Lättähatuilla, koska näillä se oli kalustokohtainen Sn ylipäänsä missään). Lisäksi useilla B1-radoilla oli radalla sijaitsevien lukuisien peräkkäisien pienisäteisien kaarteiden takia toistuvia paikallisia nopeusarajoituksia, joissa sallittu nopeus jäi edellä kerrottuja alemmiksi (esim. Kela - Siuntio vuoteen 1985 saakka 70 km/h, sekä lukuisia erillisiä paikallisia 65...70 km/h välillä Ervelä - Perniö), jolloin veturikohtaisen 90 (myöhemmin 100) km/h:n rajoituksen merkitys jäi pienemmäksi kuin mitä ensisilmäyksellä saattoi ajatella.

Tässä nopeuskeskustelussa pointti on se, että vaikka (Hr13:n) rakennetta kevennettiin veturin kestävyyden ja vetokyvyn kustannuksella, sen käyttöä ja sille sallittuja nopeuksia jouduttiin siitäkin huolimatta rajoittamaan. Toki Dr12:n kohdalla rajoitukset olivat vielä tiukemmat, mutta toisaalta sen rakenne oli vastaavasti lujempi ja suurin vetovoima liikkeelle lähdettäessä suurempi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Junat ovat siis keventyneet, koska vaunuja on vähennetty? Ovatko matkustajamäärät vähentyneet, vai onko tämä vähennys saatu esim. korvaamalla kaksi tavallista vaunua IC2-vaunulla ja jättämällä erikoisvaunuja pois?


Viittaan LateZ:n vastaukseen, sekä siihen että 2-kerrosvaunujen käytöönotto lyhensi kanssa kaukojunien pituutta keskimäärin, samoin matkatavarapalvelujen poistuminen ym ym. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Tässä nopeuskeskustelussa pointti on se, että vaikka (Hr13:n) rakennetta kevennettiin veturin kestävyyden ja vetokyvyn kustannuksella, sen käyttöä ja sille sallittuja nopeuksia jouduttiin siitäkin huolimatta rajoittamaan. Toki Dr12:n kohdalla rajoitukset olivat vielä tiukemmat, mutta toisaalta sen rakenne oli vastaavasti lujempi ja suurin vetovoima liikkeelle lähdettäessä suurempi.


Hr12/Dr12-veturin liikkeellelähtövoimaa tuskin voidaan pitää Hr13/Dr13-veturin vetovoimaa suurempana. Periaatteessa molemmille vetureille ilmoitetaan noin 290 kN:n vetovoima lähdössä, joka vastaa sähköpuolen mitoitusta. Teoriassa niiden pitäisi siis olla jokseenkin tasaväkisiä. 

Tässä on kuitenkin se ero, että Dr12-veturissa kuten Sr1-vetureissakin voidaan vetovoiman huippuarvoja käyttää ylikuumenemisvaaran vuoksi vain hetkellisesti, jolloin puhutaan lähinnä sekunneista. Jos vaaditaan pitkäaikaista jatkuvaa vetoa suurella vetovoimalla, ei Dr12-veturissa tai Sr1:ssä voida laskea vetovoiman huippuarvojen varaan mitään. 

Sen sijaan Dr13-veturissa ilmoitetut vetovoimat pätevät käytännössäkin, koska aluevaihteiston ja reilusti ylimitoitetun sähköpuolen vuoksi ylikuumenemisen vaara ei ole läheskään yhtä suuri. Tämä lieneekin suurin syy siihen, että Dr13-vetureille sallittiin jo 70-luvulla parhaimmillaan 1700 tonnin junapaino 12,5 promillen nousussa, kun Dr12- ja Sr1-vetureilla oli siihen aikaan painorajana 1300 tonnia 12,5 promillen nousussa ja tasaisemmilla 10 promillen radoillakin enintään 1500 tonnia.

Tosin huonolla kelillä sähköpuolen mitoituksella ei välttämättä ole suurta merkitystä, koska pyörien sutiminen rajoittaa vetovoimaa jo aikaisemmin. Kuitenkin monomoottorirakenteen ja koneiston sähköisten kytkentöjen mahdollistaman luistonhallinnan vuoksi Dr13 saavuttanee huonolla kelillä ainakin 20-25 % korkeamman kitkakertoimen kuin Dr12. Tämän takia Dr13 lienee huonollakin kelillä vähintään tasavertainen Dr12-veturin kanssa. Luultavasti parempikin erityisesti sen jälkeen, kun Dr12-vetureiden painoa 70-luvun puolivälissä kevennettiin poistamalla höyrylämmityslaitteistot veturista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hr12/Dr12-veturin liikkeellelähtövoimaa tuskin voidaan pitää Hr13/Dr13-veturin vetovoimaa suurempana. Periaatteessa molemmille vetureille ilmoitetaan noin 290 kN:n vetovoima lähdössä, joka vastaa sähköpuolen mitoitusta. Teoriassa niiden pitäisi siis olla jokseenkin tasaväkisiä.


Tasaväkisiähän ne olivatkin, kuitenkin sen tosiasian vallitessa, että Hr13/Dr13 tarvitsi (likipitäen) samaan vetovoimaan yli 30 % suuremman moottoritehon. Jos Dr12:ssa olisikin ollut myös 2800 hv:n moottoriteho, miltähän vetovoimakäyrät sitten olisivat näyttäneet?

----------


## PNu

> Tasaväkisiähän ne olivatkin, kuitenkin sen tosiasian vallitessa, että Hr13/Dr13 tarvitsi (likipitäen) samaan vetovoimaan yli 30 % suuremman moottoritehon. Jos Dr12:ssa olisikin ollut myös 2800 hv:n moottoriteho, miltähän vetovoimakäyrät sitten olisivat näyttäneet?


Mutta eihän teholla ole liikkeellelähtövoiman kannalta merkitystä vaan lähdössä ja pienillä nopeuksilla (alle 20 km/h) suorituskyky määräytyy huonolla kelillä kitkavoiman ja hyvällä kelillä voimansiirron mitoituksen eli kuumenemisrajan mukaan.

Koska teho on voima * vauhti, riittää esim. nopeudella 10 km/h Dr12- ja Dr13-vetureiden maksimivetovoiman 290 kN ylläpitämiseen 1095 hv:n teho vetopyörillä eli edes Dr12-veturin ei tarvitse silloin käyttää likimainkaan kaikkea moottorista irtoavaa tehoa.

Dr13-veturin suurempi teho näkyy siinä, että nopeuden kasvaessa vetovoima ei putoa niin nopeasti kuin heikkotehoisemmalla Dr12-veturilla. Toisin sanoen suuritehoisempi veturi kiihtyy nopeammin sen jälkeen, kun juna on saatu vedettyä kunnolla liikkeelle (johonkin 15-20 km/h vauhtiin) ja ylämäessä nopeus ei putoa yhtä herkästi.

Jos Dr12-veturin teho olisi ollut 2800 hv mutta voimansiirron mitoitus sama niin nopeusalueella 0-15 km/h sen suorituskyky ei olisi eronnut 1900 hv:n tehoisesta versiosta mitenkään. Alueella 15-30 km/h se olisi vastannut hetkelliseltä vetovoimaltaan Dr13-veturia mutta voimansiirron kuumenemisen vuoksi jatkuva vetovoima olisi jäänyt Dr13-veturia pienemmäksi. Yli 30 km/h ajettaessa se olisi ollut täysin Dr13-veturin veroinen. Tosin jossain vaiheessa kentänheikennys ei enää riittäisi vaan teho putoaisi sähköpuolella. Oikeassa Dr12-veturissa tämä tapahtui, kun nopeus ylitti 100 km/h. Dr13-veturissa sen sijaan täysi teho oli mahdollista hyödyntää M-vaihteella nopeuteen 140 km/h asti. 2800 hv:n tehoinenkin Dr12 olisi siis yli 100 km/h ajettaessa luultavasti Dr13-veturia heikompi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta eihän teholla ole liikkeellelähtövoiman kannalta merkitystä vaan lähdössä ja pienillä nopeuksilla (alle 20 km/h) suorituskyky määräytyy huonolla kelillä kitkavoiman ja hyvällä kelillä voimansiirron mitoituksen eli kuumenemisrajan mukaan.
> 
> Koska teho on voima * vauhti, riittää esim. nopeudella 10 km/h Dr12- ja Dr13-vetureiden maksimivetovoiman 290 kN ylläpitämiseen 1095 hv:n teho vetopyörillä eli edes Dr12-veturin ei tarvitse silloin käyttää likimainkaan kaikkea moottorista irtoavaa tehoa.
> 
> Dr13-veturin suurempi teho näkyy siinä, että nopeuden kasvaessa vetovoima ei putoa niin nopeasti kuin heikkotehoisemmalla Dr12-veturilla. Toisin sanoen suuritehoisempi veturi kiihtyy nopeammin sen jälkeen, kun juna on saatu vedettyä kunnolla liikkeelle (johonkin 15-20 km/h vauhtiin) ja ylämäessä nopeus ei putoa yhtä herkästi.
> 
> Jos Dr12-veturin teho olisi ollut 2800 hv mutta voimansiirron mitoitus sama niin nopeusalueella 0-15 km/h sen suorituskyky ei olisi eronnut 1900 hv:n tehoisesta versiosta mitenkään. Alueella 15-30 km/h se olisi vastannut hetkelliseltä vetovoimaltaan Dr13-veturia mutta voimansiirron kuumenemisen vuoksi jatkuva vetovoima olisi jäänyt Dr13-veturia pienemmäksi. Yli 30 km/h ajettaessa se olisi ollut täysin Dr13-veturin veroinen. Tosin jossain vaiheessa kentänheikennys ei enää riittäisi vaan teho putoaisi sähköpuolella. Oikeassa Dr12-veturissa tämä tapahtui, kun nopeus ylitti 100 km/h. Dr13-veturissa sen sijaan täysi teho oli mahdollista hyödyntää M-vaihteella nopeuteen 140 km/h asti. 2800 hv:n tehoinenkin Dr12 olisi siis yli 100 km/h ajettaessa luultavasti Dr13-veturia heikompi.


Näin varmastikin. Mutta kyllähän alempi kitkapaino vaikuttaa vetokykyyn kielteisesti. Ehkä mielekkäämpi lähestymistapa veturisarjojen eroja puitaessa onkin, mitä hyötyä olisi ollut, jos Hr13/Dr13:n omapaino / akselipaino / kitkapaino olisivatkin olleet samat kuin Hr12/Dr12:ssa? Haittoina on tullut esille jo käyttökielto A-radoilla ja hieman tiukemmat nopeusrajoitukset B-radoilla (B1:llä Dr12:lla sai ajaa 1980-luvun alkupuolella 80 km/h ja B2:lla 110 km/h, Dr13:n luvut olivat 90 km/h (myöhemmin 100 km/h) ja 120 km/h. Lisähaittana olisi toki ollut myös epäedullisempi teho-/painosuhde. Toteutuneen Hr13/Dr13:n useat heikkoudethan pohjautuivat kevyen rakenteen tavoitteluun eli turvanokkien poisjättämiseen (turvallisuusriski), höyrynkehittimen poisjättämiseen (rajoitti käyttöä matkustajaliikenteessä lähes 10 vuotta) sekä useisiin yksittäisratkaisuihin, joiden seurauksena milloin mikäkin kohta petti tai repesi.

----------


## PNu

> Mutta kyllähän alempi kitkapaino vaikuttaa vetokykyyn kielteisesti.


Kyllähän se vaikuttaa mutta Hr13-veturin kohdalla on olennaista, että monomoottorirakenteen ja aluevaihteiston ansiosta sen vetokyky oli alhaisilla nopeuksilla huomattavasti suurempi, kuin saman painoisilla sähköisellä voimansiirrolla varustetuilla vetureilla siihen aikaan yleensä. Hr13-veturin kohdalla ei siis tarvinnut tinkiä suorituskyvystä missään suhteessa, vaikka akselipaino oli huomattavasti Hr12-veturia pienempi. Tämä epäilemättä on keskeinen syy siihen, että VR kiinnostui veturista.




> Ehkä mielekkäämpi lähestymistapa veturisarjojen eroja puitaessa onkin, mitä hyötyä olisi ollut, jos Hr13/Dr13:n omapaino / akselipaino / kitkapaino olisivatkin olleet samat kuin Hr12/Dr12:ssa?


Sitten se olisi varmaankin ollut suoritusarvoiltaan CC72000:n kaltainen eli teho 3600 hv ja vetovoima 360 kN. Molemmat arvot ovat noin 25 % Hr13-veturin vastaavia arvoja korkeammat. Jos lisäksi veturin tilausta olisi maltettu viivyttää muutaman vuoden, se olisi voitu toteuttaa vain yhdellä moottorilla varustettuna, kuten CC72000:ssa. Tämä olisi yksinkertaistanut veturin rakennetta ja varmaankin parantanut käyttövarmuutta.




> Haittoina on tullut esille jo käyttökielto A-radoilla ja hieman tiukemmat nopeusrajoitukset B-radoilla (B1:llä Dr12:lla sai ajaa 1980-luvun alkupuolella 80 km/h ja B2:lla 110 km/h, Dr13:n luvut olivat 90 km/h (myöhemmin 100 km/h) ja 120 km/h.


En näkisi tätä suurena ongelmana. Kuten edellä jo todettiin, raskaan kiskotuksen määrä lisääntyi 60-luvun edetessä niin nopeaa vauhtia, ettei näillä painokysymyksillä ollut lopulta niin suurta roolia, kuin ensimmäisiä Hr13-vetureita tilattaessa kuviteltiin. Olisi vallan hyvin riittänyt, jos kaikki Sv12-veturit olisi rakennettu jo 60-luvun aikana eli niitä olisi tehty runsaat 100 kpl kevytkiskotteisia ratoja varten.

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Tässä on kuitenkin se ero, että Dr12-veturissa kuten Sr1-vetureissakin voidaan vetovoiman huippuarvoja käyttää ylikuumenemisvaaran vuoksi vain hetkellisesti, jolloin puhutaan lähinnä sekunneista. Jos vaaditaan pitkäaikaista jatkuvaa vetoa suurella vetovoimalla, ei Dr12-veturissa tai Sr1:ssä voida laskea vetovoiman huippuarvojen varaan mitään.


Sr 1 :n osalta tämä pitää  täysin paikkansa. Ensinnäkin, veturin ylivirtareleet on säädetty vastaamaan noin 210 kN:n vetovoimaa, joka on veturin todellinen maksimivetovoima (se vertailusta Rc:hen)  ja toisekseen veturin ajomoottorit ylikuumenevat jo lyhyessäkin kovassa vedossa ja silloin elektroniikka rajoittaa ajomoottorivirran 850 A :iin ja vetovoiman sitä kautta noin 150-160 kN:iin. Tätä rajoitusta ei ole mahdollista ohittaa, ennen kuin ajomoottorit ovat jäähtyneet. Tämä saattaa kestää kesäkelillä ajossa jopa puoli tuntia. 

Dr 12 :ssa ei ollut alkuperäiskoneistollaan ylikuumenemisongelmia ainakaan sähköpuolella. Ajomoottorivirtaa rajoittivat vain ylivirtareleet ja ne oli säädetty johonkin yhteisvirran 4000 A :n tienoille, joten virtoja sai käyttää ja niitä käytettiinkin surutta.  En muista kuulleeni kärähtäneistä ajomoottoreista ja myöskään niissä ei ollut mitään lämpöön liittyviä suojalaitteita. Ajomoottoriongelmat liittyivät talven kosteisiin keleihin. 

Veturi oli käytettäviin junapainoihin nähden kuitenkin niin voimakas vetovoiman puolesta, että huippuvirtoja ei tarvinnut käyttää kuin hetkellisesti, raskaskin juna kiihtyi nopeasti johonkin 15 km/h :iin, jolloin virrat olivat jo huippuarvoistaan laskeneet melko lailla. 

Sen sijaan dieselmoottorin  jäähdytys oli hieman alimitoitettu ja siksi veturissa oli dieselpuolen lämpöongelmia hellekeleillä. Ajomoottoripuolen mitoitus tuli vastaan Dr 15 -hankkeessa, kun huomattavasti tehokkaampi dieselkoneisto työnsi virtaa jo rapistuneisiin ajomoottoreihin totuttua enemmän.

----------


## PNu

> Dr 12 :ssa ei ollut alkuperäiskoneistollaan ylikuumenemisongelmia ainakaan sähköpuolella. Ajomoottorivirtaa rajoittivat vain ylivirtareleet ja ne oli säädetty johonkin yhteisvirran 4000 A :n tienoille, joten virtoja sai käyttää ja niitä käytettiinkin surutta.  En muista kuulleeni kärähtäneistä ajomoottoreista ja myöskään niissä ei ollut mitään lämpöön liittyviä suojalaitteita.


Käyttöohjeiden mukaan Dr12-veturin ylivirtareleet laukeavat, jos joku moottoripari ottaa virtaa yli 1600 A. Veturin maksimivetovoimalla moottoriparin virran pitäisi olla noin 1450 A, joten pelkästää vetovoimaa lisäämällä ei kai ole mahdollistakaan saada ylivirtareleitä laukeamaan. Se edellyttänee aina, että joku moottoripari ylikuormittuu eli ottaa muita enemmän virtaa.

Mutta olihan Dr12-veturissa suosituksena, ettei 1350 A:n virtaa ylitettäisi kuin puolen minuutin ajan ja 1200 A:n virtaa yli 5 min ajan. Tuskin kukaan aikaa oikeasti kellosta seuraa ja täytyyhän tässä olla toleranssia todelliseen kestokykyyn melkoisesti mutta silti ohjearvot ovat varsin tiukat Dr13-veturiin verrattuna, jossa annetaan lupa ylittää tuhtivirtaa vastaava voima 15 min ajan yhtäjaksoisesti. Suomen maasto-olosuhteissa lienee poikkeuksellista, että veturin maksimivetovoimaa tarvittaisiin yli 15 min yhtäjaksoisesti mutta yli puoli minuuttia sitä voidaan tarvita. Tosin Dr12-veturissa varmaan harvoin, koska sillä ei vakituisessa liikenteessä vedetty yli 1500 t painavia junia.

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Käyttöohjeiden mukaan Dr12-veturin ylivirtareleet laukeavat, jos joku moottoripari ottaa virtaa yli 1600 A. Veturin maksimivetovoimalla moottoriparin virran pitäisi olla noin 1450 A, joten pelkästää vetovoimaa lisäämällä ei kai ole mahdollistakaan saada ylivirtareleitä laukeamaan. Se edellyttänee aina, että joku moottoripari ylikuormittuu eli ottaa muita enemmän virtaa.


OK, kiitos tarkennuksesta. Muistikuvani oli epätarkka. 

Halusinkin nimenomaan tähdentää sitä, että normaalissa ajossa, olkoonkin 1300 t koukussa, Dr 12 ei ollut mitenkään herkkä ylikuumentamaan sähkölaitteitaan, koska niitä ei käsittääkseni pahemmin kärähdellyt. 

Dr 13:n ajomoottori olisi kestänyt 1750 hv:n tehon per kappale/teli joten niitä saikin kiusata ihan luvallisestikin 885 kW generaattorilla (vai mikä se tarkka teho olikaan).

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Veturin maksimivetovoimalla moottoriparin virran pitäisi olla noin 1450 A, joten pelkästää vetovoimaa lisäämällä ei kai ole mahdollistakaan saada ylivirtareleitä laukeamaan. Se edellyttänee aina, että joku moottoripari ylikuormittuu eli ottaa muita enemmän virtaa.
> 
> Mutta olihan Dr12-veturissa suosituksena, ettei 1350 A:n virtaa ylitettäisi kuin puolen minuutin ajan ja 1200 A:n virtaa yli 5 min ajan.



Tulitkin muuten maininneeksi varsin kiintoisia arvoja. Jos 1450 A vastaa 290 kN vetovoimaa, vastannee 1200 A noin 240 kN :a. 1100 kW teholla 240 kN alittuu nopeuden ylittäessä 4,6 m/s, joka on 16,5 km/h; aika lähellä heittämääni 15 km/h :ia., muuten. 

Eli Dr 12 sähköpuolen kestotehoraja oli noin 16 km/h; tätä nopeutta sopi siis suositustenkin mukaisesti käyttää ainakin tuo 5 min. Ja kuten kirjoitin, käytännössä laitteet kestivät kovemmankin käytön. 

Tuo 240 kN puolestaan suhtautuu 1300 tonnin junaan (12,5 promillen radalla) suhdelukuna 0,18 kN / tonni; Sr 1 ja 210 kN ja 1800 tonnia niin suhdeluku on 0,12 kN / tonni, vieläpä Sr 2, 300 kN ja 2000 tonnia, suhdeluku on 0,15, ja nämä sähkövetoiset eivät todellakaan ole minään tientukkona esim. Jäs-Tpe-Rma välillä pysähdyksistä lähtiessään. 

Tällä yritän sanoa, että Dr 12 oli yllättävän vahva kiihdyttämään tavarajunaa pienillä nopeuksilla, kuten aiemmin kirjoitin eikä tarvetta jatkuvalle todella kovilla virroilla vedolle ollut.

Lisää laskutoimituksia: 1300 tonnin tavarajunan vetäminen 12,5 promillen nousussa vaatii noin 195 kN vetovoiman; tehoarvolla 1000 kW (Dr 12 harvoin ajettiin ratti pohjassa) tämä antaa nopeudeksi noin 5 m/s ja ylläolevan mukaan virraksi noin 1000 A eli ei rajoituksia mäkiäkään noustaessa.

(Toivottavasti meni oikein, kellokin on jo aika lailla...)

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Tosin englantilaisten Deltic oli varustettu akselikohtaisilla ratamoottoreilla ja silti tehon ja painon välinen suhde oli selvästi Hr13-veturia parempi. Deltic painoi 101 t ja kehitti 3500 hv, kun Hr13-veturilla painoa oli 98 t ja tehoa löytyi 2800 hv.


Delticin päämoottori painoi 5000 kg kappaleelta verrattuna Dr 13:n MGO:n reiluun 7000 kg:aan. Kahden moottorin yhteinen painoero oli siis ainakin 4 tonnia, ja vetureiden välinen painoero 3 tonnia vielä tähän lisäksi vertailtaessa muun koneiston painoa.

----------


## PNu

> Delticin päämoottori painoi 5000 kg kappaleelta verrattuna Dr 13:n MGO:n reiluun 7000 kg:aan. Kahden moottorin yhteinen painoero oli siis ainakin 4 tonnia, ja vetureiden välinen painoero 3 tonnia vielä tähän lisäksi vertailtaessa muun koneiston painoa.


Mutta eikös Delticissä ollut vaunujen höyrylämmityslaitteisto, joka Dr13-veturista puuttui ja varmaan generaattorit ja tuulettimet on täytynyt mitoittaa suuremmalle teholle? Tosin ratamoottorit olivat vastaavasti Dr13-veturissa ylimitoitettuja. Mutta silti pelkkä monomoottorirakenne ei taida vähentää veturin painoa montaakaan tonnia akselikohtaisiin moottoreihin verrattuna. Olihan ruotsalaisten akselikohtaisilla moottoreilla varustettu Ra-sähköveturikin kevyempi kuin monomoottoreilla varustettu BB16500. Molemmat ovat suunnilleen saman tehoisia ja saman aikakauden vetureita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Palataksemme näihin sähköveturihankintoihin, niin VR:llähän oli myös aikoinaan 1980-luvulla käytössä yksi suomalainen sähköveturi, nimittäin Sv1 koeveturi. 

Sv1:han oli melko eksoottinen koska se oli itse asiasssa vanha Dv12 -dieselveturi, josta oli heitetty dieselmoottori ulos ja korvattu sähkömoottorilla ja uusimmalla mahdollisella Strömbergin invertteriohjaustekniikalla, eli veturi oli kooltaan huomattavasti pienempi kuin Sr1, näytti lähinnä joltain  teollisuusratapihaveturilta koska se oli maalattu kirkkaankeltaiseksi.

Sitä käytettiin kaupallisessa liikenteessäkin vuosina 1982-83, muistan matkustaneeni silloin aika monta kertaa Lappeenranta-Helsinki välin sen vetämässä pikajunassa. Junassa oli Sv1:n lisäksi aina yksi Sr1 varalla, mutta moottorit sammutettuna. Sv1 pystyi vetämään aika pitkänkin junan johon oli viikonloppua varten lisätty vaunuja, täysin aikataulussa, eikä tuntunut kiihtyvän ollenkaan hitaammmin kuin Sr1:n vetämää, mutta paljon hiljaisempi oli tietenkin. 

Osaako joku "sisäpiiriläinen" kertoa miksi Sv1 -koeveturi yleensä rakennettiin, ja miksi ei sitten tilattu ollenkaan VR:lle sarjavalmisteista sähköveturityyppiä jossa olis ollut Strömbergin moottoreita ja inverttereitä? 

Vai onko Dr16 -dieseli tavallaan ainoa Sv1-kokeilun konkreettinen tulos, vai testatsiko Strömberg Sv1:ssä moottoreitaan kuuluisia Siperian radalle rakennettuja jättivetureita varten?  Vai johtuuko tilaamattomuus siitä että koko Strömberg  myytiin ensin metsäyhtiö Kymmenelle 1980-luvulla, ja sitten ABB:lle, ja että omistajavaihdosten yhteydessä Suomen tehtaiden tuotevalikoimasta  tiputettiin pois kiskoliikennekaluston moottoreiden ja sähkölaitteiden valmistus ja tuotekehitys?

Sv1:hän muutettiin kokeilujakson jälkeen uudestaan Dv12 veturiksi ja taitaa olla yhä liikenteessä, vai kuinka? Sensijaan samoihin aikoihin rakennettu Dr15 -dieselkoeveturi joka oli vanha Dr12 uudella Wärtsilän laivadieselmoottorilla, romutettiin kokeilujen jälkeen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Sv1:hän muutettiin kokeilujakson jälkeen uudestaan Dv12 veturiksi ja taitaa olla yhä liikenteessä, vai kuinka? Sensijaan samoihin aikoihin rakennettu Dr15 -dieselkoeveturi joka oli vanha Dr12 uudella Wärtsilän laivadieselmoottorilla, romutettiin kokeilujen jälkeen.t. Rainer


Sv1 3201 = Dv12 2501 = 92102105001-5 = Liikenteessä edelleen. Radio-ohjattava(!).
Dr15 2439 = Dr12 2239 = Oli pitkään (vuosia) kokeilujen päättymisen jälkeen Hyvinkään konepajalla. Romutettu.

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Mutta silti pelkkä monomoottorirakenne ei taida vähentää veturin painoa montaakaan tonnia akselikohtaisiin moottoreihin verrattuna. Olihan ruotsalaisten akselikohtaisilla moottoreilla varustettu Ra-sähköveturikin kevyempi kuin monomoottoreilla varustettu BB16500. Molemmat ovat suunnilleen saman tehoisia ja saman aikakauden vetureita.


Olen samaa mieltä, tuskin akselikohtaisen ja monomoottoriratkaisun välille tonneittain painoeroa on. 

Muistelen jostain, että BB16500:n alkuperäinen paino olisi ollut 68 ja jopa 64 tonnia mutta että veturiin lisättiin myöhemmin jotain painoa nostavia ratkaisuja (mm. moniajojärjestelmä??) . Lähdettä ei nyt löydy tähän hätään.

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Sv1:han oli melko eksoottinen koska se oli itse asiasssa vanha Dv12 -dieselveturi, josta oli heitetty dieselmoottori ulos ja korvattu sähkömoottorilla ja uusimmalla mahdollisella Strömbergin invertteriohjaustekniikalla,


Joissakin lähteissä roikkuu lisäksi sitkeästi tieto, jonka mukaan alkuperäinen Voithin vaihteisto olisi säilytetty paikoillaan ja käytössä. Tämä on, paitsi paikkaansa pitämätön väite, myös absurdi ajatus; miksi kolmivaiheajomoottorin testiveturissa olisi hydraulinen vaihteisto?




> Osaako joku "sisäpiiriläinen" kertoa miksi Sv1 -koeveturi yleensä rakennettiin, ja miksi ei sitten tilattu ollenkaan VR:lle sarjavalmisteista sähköveturityyppiä jossa olis ollut Strömbergin moottoreita ja inverttereitä? 
> 
> Vai onko Dr16 -dieseli tavallaan ainoa Sv1-kokeilun konkreettinen tulos, vai testatsiko Strömberg Sv1:ssä moottoreitaan kuuluisia Siperian radalle rakennettuja jättivetureita varten?


Luettelitkin siinä kaikki muut Strömbergin toisen sukupolven (Hesan metron tehonsäätö oli se ensimmäinen sukupolvi) taajuusmuuttajatekniikan työn tulokset paitsi itse päätuotteen, joka oli tässäkin ketjussa aiemmin mainittu Valmetin 1980-luvun sähköveturi. 

Sv 1 :ssä oli yksi 1100 kW sähkömoottori taajuusmuuttajineen ja Valmetin oli tarkoitus kehittää neliakselinen sähköveturi käyttämällä neljää 1100 kW:n moottoria eli kokonaistehoksi olisi tullut 5500 hv ja huippunopeudeksi epäilemättä 160 km/h. Tiedot sekä ensimmäinen sivukuvapiirros, joka poikkeaa aika tavalla ketjussa nähdyssä linkissä olevasta kuvasta, löytyvät Valmetin "Meet the M-locomotive" -esitteestä, joka oli Dr 16 :n värillinen (vienti)myyntiesite. 

Se Siperian radan VL86 olisikin ollut melkoinen vientitulolähde; myyntivaiheessa puhuttiin ainakin sadasta veturista ja siitä, että Strömbergin ajomoottorikäytön osuus veturin hinnasta olis ollut luokkaa 25%. Jos veturin hinnaksi nykyrahassa oletettaisiin 6 Me kappaleelta, olisi Romppasen osuus kokonaiskaupoista noin 150 Me! Kuten tunnettua, VL86:han jäi yhteen ainoaan protoon, siihen samaan yksilöön, joka kävi Suomessakin säädettävänä ja sekin on sittemmin romutettu. Romun kuvia löytyy parovoz-sivustolta. 

Keskustelua voitaisiin käydä siitä, syntyikö Valmetin sähköveturi liian myöhään (1985 vuoden tienoissa), jotta se olisi voinut edes teoriassa kilpailla Sr 1:n tilausten kanssa. Vuonna 1995, jolloin VR oli hankkimassa uutta veturia, oli taas kiskokalustotuotantoa ajettu alas ja viimeisimpien veturimallien kuten Lok2000/Sr2 valossa Valmettilainen Sx oli jo epäilemättä vanhentunut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joissakin lähteissä roikkuu lisäksi sitkeästi tieto, jonka mukaan alkuperäinen Voithin vaihteisto olisi säilytetty paikoillaan ja käytössä. Tämä on, paitsi paikkaansa pitämätön väite, myös absurdi ajatus; miksi kolmivaiheajomoottorin testiveturissa olisi hydraulinen vaihteisto?


Tuon huhun minäkin olen jostain kuullut. Miten se voimansiirto on todellisuudessa toiminut, onko sähkömoottori ollut "konehuoneessa" rungon pällä, ja siitä johdettu suorat kardaaniakselit teleihin? 

Eikö veturissa ollut todellakaan kuin vain yksi 1100 kW moottori? Kuulostaa aika mopolta.

Oliko se niin että Strömberg maksoi muutostyöt kokonaan, ja myös muuttamisen takaisin "Reeveriksi"? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Tuon huhun minäkin olen jostain kuullut. Miten se voimansiirto on todellisuudessa toiminut, onko sähkömoottori ollut "konehuoneessa" rungon pällä, ja siitä johdettu suorat kardaaniakselit teleihin?
> 
> Eikö veturissa ollut todellakaan kuin vain yksi 1100 kW moottori? Kuulostaa aika mopolta.
> 
> Oliko se niin että Strömberg maksoi muutostyöt kokonaan, ja myös muuttamisen takaisin "Reeveriksi"?


Dv:n voimansiirrosta purettiin Voithin vaihdelaatikko pois, mutta jotenkin jännästi halkaisten; Sv 1 :een nimittäin jäi aluevaihde (ja mahdollisesti suuntalaatikko, jota kuitenkaan tuskin käytettiin veturin suunnanvaihtoon). Eli ajomoottori oli luultavasti jossain vaihteiston tietämissä rungon päällä tai ehkä pikemminkin runkopalkkien välissä.

Veturissa ei tosiaan ollut tehoa enempää mutta VR 1987 historiikin mukaan tehoa saatiin hetkellisesti nostettua noin 200 kW. Tämä liki parituhatta heppaa vastasi ehkä Dr 13:n tai 2 Dv 12:n suorituskykyä. Huhuttiin Dv:den muuttamisesta laajemminkin Sv 1:ksi mutta tämä ei kuulunut suunnitelmiin alun alkaenkaan eikä siinä isosti järkeä olisi ollutkaan mm. veturin vaatimattoman tehon vuoksi. Testipenkki mikä testipenkki.

Muistan uutisen, jonka mukaan Sv 1 kävi Neuvostoliitossa, jossa sillä ajettiin koeajoja mm. liukastetulla radalla. Kitkaominaisuuksista vakuuttuneet neukut päätyivätkin sitten tilaamaan VL86:een suomalaiset ajomoottorikäytöt.

Kustannusten jaosta ei minulla ole tietoa.

----------


## PNu

> Muistelen jostain, että BB16500:n alkuperäinen paino olisi ollut 68 ja jopa 64 tonnia mutta että veturiin lisättiin myöhemmin jotain painoa nostavia ratkaisuja (mm. moniajojärjestelmä??).


Minä olen myös nähnyt painoksi mainittavan 68 t. Nykyään ilmoitetaan 71-74 t:n arvoja. 64 t lienee jonkinlainen tavoitepaino, johon ei oikeasti päästy. Samaan tapaan kuin Dr13-veturin piti painaa 92-94 t mutta toteutunut oli 98-99 t.

----------


## PNu

> Eikö veturissa ollut todellakaan kuin vain yksi 1100 kW moottori? Kuulostaa aika mopolta.


80-luvun aikataulut eivät olleet kovin nopeita. Yhdellä Dv12-veturillakin vedettiin 80-luvulla vielä 5-vaunuisia pikajunia Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä sähköveturille laaditulla aikataululla. Jos Dv12-veturissa arvioitaisiin olevan 1000 hv vetopyöriltä mitattuna ja Sv1-veturissa oli 1500 hv jatkuvaa ja 1770 hv hetkellistä tehoa niin Sv1 voisi viedä sellaiset 7-8 vaunua sekä ylimääräisenä kuormana olevan Sr1:n vielä päälle.

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> 80-luvun aikataulut eivät olleet kovin nopeita. Yhdellä Dv12-veturillakin vedettiin 80-luvulla vielä 5-vaunuisia pikajunia Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä sähköveturille laaditulla aikataululla.


Näin oli. Näitä junia olivat ainakin noin yhden aikataulukauden ajan ajetut Hki-Pri-Hki pikajunat ja Dv 12:n käyttämisellä vältettiin veturinvaihto Tpe:lla ja siinä säästettiin aikaan Tpe pysähdyksen ollessa luokkaa 3 min. Vuotta en muista ihan varmaksi (1986?)  mutta Sn oli 120 ja ajoaika Hki-Tpe 2.07 ja siinä tämä juna pysyi juuri ja juuri. EP-junat pystyivät 1.58 ajoaikaan Sn 120 aikataululla, olikohan ilman Toijalan pysähdystä noin v. 1987.

Vielä noin 1990  on joitain pikajunia ajettu Tpe-Hki välillä dieselvetoisena Dr 13:lla mutta syytä sen enempää kuin detaljejakaan en muista. 

Tuosta tuli mieleeni eräs kuriositeetti (joo, ot mennään). Ma-ti välisenä yönä Hki alueella oli sähköradan huoltotöiden vuoksi ns. pakettikatkoyö ja yötavarajunat Hesaan ajettiin dieselkalustolla. Nämä veturit palautettiin sitten maakuntaan tiistaina aamulla, olisiko ollut klo 8 tai klo 9 pikajunilla; Dr 12 Tpe:lle ja Dr 13 Kv:aan. Ajoaika olisi saattanut olla luokkaa 2.10 ja vuosi ehkä 1983, käytäntö on kestänyt ehkä useampia vuosia.

----------


## SD202

> Vielä noin 1990  on joitain pikajunia ajettu Tpe-Hki välillä dieselvetoisena Dr 13:lla mutta syytä sen enempää kuin detaljejakaan en muista.


Olisiko ne ollut noita samoja Helsingin ja Porin välisiä pikajunia? Muistelen, että niitä olisi ajettu jossain vaiheessa "Myymäläautoilla".

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisiko ne ollut noita samoja Helsingin ja Porin välisiä pikajunia? Muistelen, että niitä olisi ajettu jossain vaiheessa "Myymäläautoilla".


Hki - Pri - Hki -pikurit vedettiin Dr13:lla vuosina 1988 - 90. Syyksi silloin kerrottiin välttyminen turhalta veturinvaihdolta Tampereella.

----------


## PNu

> Hki - Pri - Hki -pikurit vedettiin Dr13:lla vuosina 1988 - 90. Syyksi silloin kerrottiin välttyminen turhalta veturinvaihdolta Tampereella.


Toisinaan niissä oli Dv12-pari mutta Dr13 oli kyllä pääasiallinen vetäjä. Tuon parin vuoden ajan kaikki Helsingin ja Porin välillä kulkeneet suorat pikajunat olivat dieselvetoisia lukuunottamatta Helsingistä klo. 14.00 lähtenyttä junaa, josta Poriin jatkoi vain muutama vaunu junan keulasta.

Mutta jo pari vuotta aikaisemmin vedettiin Helsingistä klo. 11.00 lähtenyt pikajuna yhdellä Dv12-veturilla koko matkan. Klo. 8.00 Helsingistä lähtenyt juna oli sitten tietysti Porkkana 80-luvun puoliväliin asti eli lähes koko 80-luvun oli ainakin joku Porin junista dieselvetoinen myös Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta jo pari vuotta aikaisemmin vedettiin Helsingistä klo. 11.00 lähtenyt pikajuna yhdellä Dv12-veturilla koko matkan. Klo. 8.00 Helsingistä lähtenyt juna oli sitten tietysti Porkkana 80-luvun puoliväliin asti eli lähes koko 80-luvun oli ainakin joku Porin junista dieselvetoinen myös Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä.


P143/P144 oli uudelleen dieselvetoinen koko matkan osalta (siis kesän 1980 jälkeen) aikataulukaudesta 184 alkaen. Pääasiallinen vetäjä oli todellakin Dv12. Minulle kerrotun mukaan alunperin vakikoneeksi oli suunniteltu Dr12:ta, mutta talven 1983 - 84 kuluessa syntyi päätös luopua Hurujen säännöllisestä käytöstä henkilöliikenteessä. Porkkana poistui Porin radalta tultaessa kesään 1985. Tämä siis tiesi pikajunaparin P141/P142 muuttumista veturivetoiseksi.

Jos nyt vain oikein jaksan muistaa, kesästä 1985 kesään 1988 Helsingin - Porin pikajunat vedettiin Tampereelle saakka sähköllä.

----------


## Move on

> P143/P144 oli uudelleen dieselvetoinen koko matkan osalta (siis kesän 1980 jälkeen) aikataulukaudesta 184 alkaen.


Omien havaintojeni mukaan P 144 vedettiin koko matka dieselillä vain maanantaisin, jolloin veturi palasi "pakettikatkoyön" tavarajunassa pohjoiseen. Veturina oli Dr12 aikataulukauden 185 alkuun saakka ja siitä eteenpäin Dv12 aikat. 187 loppuun, jolloin Dr13:sta tuli Porin pikureiden pääasiallinen veturi. P 143:n vetovoimasta minulla ei ole tietoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Omien havaintojeni mukaan P 144 vedettiin koko matka dieselillä vain maanantaisin, jolloin veturi palasi "pakettikatkoyön" tavarajunassa pohjoiseen. Veturina oli Dr12 aikataulukauden 185 alkuun saakka ja siitä eteenpäin Dv12 aikat. 187 loppuun, jolloin Dr13:sta tuli Porin pikureiden pääasiallinen veturi. P 143:n vetovoimasta minulla ei ole tietoa.


P144 vedettiin tosiaan ennen aikataulukauden 184 alkamista maanantai-iltaisin kahdella eri dieselillä Helsinkiin. Itse tulin kerran sillä tavoin Porista (tammikuussa 1984), että Tampereella Dr12 vaihdettiin toiseen Dr12:een.
184 alkaessa P143/144 vedettiin suunnitellusti joka päivä Dv12:lla Hki - Pri - Hki. Näin se vain oli  :Smile:  .

----------


## JSL

Eikös se ollu ihan muutama vuosi sitten, kun joku Tpe-Pori juna tai päin vastoin vielä vedettiin reeverillä ajolangoista huolimatta?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös se ollu ihan muutama vuosi sitten, kun joku Tpe-Pori juna tai päin vastoin vielä vedettiin reeverillä ajolangoista huolimatta?


Olihan se. Siitäkin otin "todisteeksi" kuvia. Tämä johtui ihan veturikierrollisista syistä.

----------


## PNu

> 184 alkaessa P143/144 vedettiin suunnitellusti joka päivä Dv12:lla Hki - Pri - Hki.


Omat havaintoni ovat viikonloppuliikenteestä eli olen myös sitä mieltä, että Dv12 on johonkin aikaan ollut käytössä muulloinkin kuin maanantaisin. Vuodesta en mene takuuseen mutta aikataulukausi 1984-1985 kyllä kelpaa minulle, jos muut muistavat niin.

----------


## Move on

> P144 vedettiin tosiaan ennen aikataulukauden 184 alkamista maanantai-iltaisin kahdella eri dieselillä Helsinkiin.


Äh, sekoilin aikataulukausissa. Näinhän se oli, eikä 185 alkuun.

Olisikohan junaa sitten joskus poikkeuksellisesti vedetty Sr1:llä vuosina 1984-88, koska sellaisia havaintoja ja kuviakin minulla on.

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Sitten se olisi varmaankin ollut suoritusarvoiltaan CC72000:n kaltainen eli teho 3600 hv ja vetovoima 360 kN. Molemmat arvot ovat noin 25 % Hr13-veturin vastaavia arvoja korkeammat. Jos lisäksi veturin tilausta olisi maltettu viivyttää muutaman vuoden, se olisi voitu toteuttaa vain yhdellä moottorilla varustettuna, kuten CC72000:ssa.


Jos tilausta olisi viivytetty, olisi hyvässä lykyssä päädytty takaisin saksalais-sveitsiläisen koulukuntaan, mistä muut veturit pääsääntöisesti ovat kotoisin. 

Tarjolla olisi ollut eräs, perusperiaatteeltaan täysin poikkeava ratkaisu, jonka puuttumista veturistostamme olen itse harmitellut. Ei kuusiakselinen linjaveturijättiläinen, vaan kooltaan ehkä "optimoitu" ratkaisu. 

Saksan Liittotasavallassa rakennettiin jo 1960 keskiraskaan, dieselhydraulisen veturin malli, joka ristittiin V 160:ksi (sittemmin 215-216). Kaksiohjaamoisessa, noin 16 metriä pitkässä veturissa oli kaksi Dv 12-tyyppistä teliä, Voithin vaihteisto ja 1900 hv:n päämoottori. Veturin akselipaino, ilmeisesti vajailla tankeilla, oli 19-19,5 tonnia ja siten se kelpasi kevytrakenteisten saksalaisratojen liikennöintiin. Huippunopeus oli 120 km/h. 

Parin välimallin jälkeen, vuoteen 1967 mennessä, olivat moottorit kehittyneet niin, että malli uudistettiin sarjaan (V 164) 218. Se painoi noin 81 tonnia, siinä oli 2500 hv:n päämoottori (sittemmin 2850 hv) ja muuten perusrakenteeltaan se oli 216:n kaltainen, joskin telimalli vaihtui jossain vaiheessa Dr 14 -telin tyyppiseksi. 

Tämä veturi, eräänlainen, hiiva-Dv,  on huomion arvoinen. Sen huippunopeus oli 140 km/h (aluevaihde: T-alueella 100 km/h)  ja se pystyi syöttämään junanlämmityssähköä (vastaa meillä 1500 V syöttöä). Veturin suurin vetovoima oli luokkaa 240-260 kN. Käytännössä yksi 218 pystyy viemään perille sen junan, jonka Sr 1 on asemalle tuonut, olipa kyse matkustaja- tai tavarajunasta. 

Ehkä kaikkein ratkaisevin tekijä on monikäyttömahdollisuus, jota saksalaiset itse ahkerasti käyttävät. 218-parin teho uudemmilla moottoreilla on 5700 hv, Sn siis 140 ja vetovoima tavarajunakäytössä 480-520 kN! Niin teho kuin vetovoimakin riittävät  raskaimpienkin junien vetämiseen, ainakin 3000 tonnin paremmalle puolelle. 

Ja koska 218 pohjautuu hyvin samantyyppisiin saksalaisiin komponentteihin kuin Dv-sarjat ja Dr 14, olisi se kaiken todennäköisyyden mukaan ollut hyvin luotettava ja varmakäyttöinen. 

Niin tai näin, CC72000 vastaisi 3 Dv 12:ta, 218 vastaisi puolestaan noin 2 Dv 12:ta mutta ylittää kirkkaasti CC72000:n arvot monikäytössä. Vastaavanlaisen veturin hankkiminen olisi vähentänyt Dv 12:n käyttötarvetta todella paljon. Joka tapauksessa on selvää, että 218:n huolto- ja käyttökustannukset olisivat olleet vain murto-osa Dr13:n kulungeista. 

 Ja riittävän vahvan ja käyttökelpoisen diesellinjaveturin olemassaolo olisi ehkä vähentänyt sähköistyksenkin tarvetta tai ainakin siirtänyt sitä myöhempään ajankohtaan; saksalaiset itse sähköistävät vasta nyt  218:ien erään ydinkäyttöalueen Lyypekin ratoja.

Aika on nyttemmin ajanut 218-tyypin ohi lähinnä sähköistyksen laajenemisen myötä. Saksalaiset vaihtavat omiinsa saaste- ja kulutusoptimoituja moottoreita ja 218 saattaa osoittautua miltei ikuiseksi veturiksi, koska perusrakenne on ilmeisen toimiva ja kestävä.  Niinpä myös aikoinaan Suomeen hankittuna, veikkaan, että veturista olisi tullut, paitsi hyvä ja pidettykin hankinta, myös merkittävin dieselveturityyppimme.

----------


## SD202

> Ja riittävän vahvan ja käyttökelpoisen diesellinjaveturin olemassaolo olisi ehkä vähentänyt sähköistyksenkin tarvetta tai ainakin siirtänyt sitä myöhempään ajankohtaan; saksalaiset itse sähköistävät vasta nyt  218:ien erään ydinkäyttöalueen Lyypekin ratoja.
> 
> Aika on nyttemmin ajanut 218-tyypin ohi lähinnä sähköistyksen laajenemisen myötä. Saksalaiset vaihtavat omiinsa saaste- ja kulutusoptimoituja moottoreita ja 218 saattaa osoittautua miltei ikuiseksi veturiksi, koska perusrakenne on ilmeisen toimiva ja kestävä.  Niinpä myös aikoinaan Suomeen hankittuna, veikkaan, että veturista olisi tullut, paitsi hyvä ja pidettykin hankinta, myös merkittävin dieselveturityyppimme.


Asiapitoista tekstiä suosikkiveturistani.  :Smile: 

Vaikka monilla 218 -sarjan dieselvetureilla on todella monia kilometrejä takanaan, tämäkään veturisarja ei ole säästynyt hylkäysaallolta. Saksalainen, veturia kuluttava, ajotyyli (=urku auki heti kiihdytyksen ensimetreillä) tuskin on sekään varmistanut veturin pitkäaikaista käyttöä tulevaisuudessa. Suomessa Dv12 -vetureilla on ajeltu paljon varovaisemmin ja uskoisin, että viimeinen Dv12 poistuu käytöstä huomattavasti myöhemmin kuin 218 -sarjalainen DB:llä.

Tarkennetaan sen verran, että Hampuri - Lübeck - Travemünde -rataosuus on sähköistetty ja liikenne on siirtynyt BR218 -dieselvetureilta BR112- sekä BR143- sähkövetureille viime joulukuussa:
http://www.regionalbahn-sh.de/news_news_138.html
http://www.bahnbilder.de/name/einzel...ks~BR+112.html

Mikäli haluaa nähdä BR218 -dieselvetureita tositoimissa, Etelä-Saksa ja etenkin Baijeri on otollisinta maaperää tälle toiminnalle.

----------


## Kimmo T. Lumirae

> Asiapitoista tekstiä suosikkiveturistani.


Kiitos  :Smile: 





> Vaikka monilla 218 -sarjan dieselvetureilla on todella monia kilometrejä takanaan, tämäkään veturisarja ei ole säästynyt hylkäysaallolta. Saksalainen, veturia kuluttava, ajotyyli (=urku auki heti kiihdytyksen ensimetreillä) tuskin on sekään varmistanut veturin pitkäaikaista käyttöä tulevaisuudessa. Suomessa Dv12 -vetureilla on ajeltu paljon varovaisemmin ja uskoisin, että viimeinen Dv12 poistuu käytöstä huomattavasti myöhemmin kuin 218 -sarjalainen DB:llä.


Ajotapaan saattaa vaikuttaa saksalaisasemilla käytetyt pitkähköt vaihteet, jotka sallivat lähtevälle junalle Sn 60 tai 80 lähtöpään vaihteissa. Aikataulut ovat kireät, koska kilpailu maantieliikenteen kanssa on veristä ja tämä edellyttää railakkaita asemilta lähtöjä.  Toisaalta, veturit suunnitellaan yleensäkin kestämään kovaakin vetoa ja asemilta lähdöt ovat kuitenkin lyhytaikaisia verrattuna 5 km:n mäkien nousemiseen 30 km/h nopeudella ratti pohjassa...

Edelleen, Dv 12 on nykyisiin aikatauluihin ja junapainoihin melko pieni, ja uskallankin sanoa, että rauhallisen ajon ajat ovat jossain aika kaukana takanapäin. 

Mutta se oleellinen ero on siinä, että BR 218:aan todella vaihdetaan päämoottoreita ja Dv 12:een ei sitä ole edes suunniteltu. Tämän perusteella veikkaan 218:aa huomattavasti pitkäikäisemmäksi kuin Dv 12:a. 

Muutan veikkaustani heti, kun Dv 12:een löytyy sopiva Caterpillar- tai Cummins- saasteoptimoitu pääkone, jota niihin aletaan myös vaihtaa. Dv 12:n perusrakenne on samalla tapaa ikuinen kuin 218:n, mutta 1950-luvun päämoottorit eivät voi pärjätä ikuisesti.

----------


## SD202

> Ajotapaan saattaa vaikuttaa saksalaisasemilla käytetyt pitkähköt vaihteet, jotka sallivat lähtevälle junalle Sn 60 tai 80 lähtöpään vaihteissa. Aikataulut ovat kireät, koska kilpailu maantieliikenteen kanssa on veristä ja tämä edellyttää railakkaita asemilta lähtöjä. Mutta se oleellinen ero on siinä, että BR 218:aan todella vaihdetaan päämoottoreita ja Dv 12:een ei sitä ole edes suunniteltu. Tämän perusteella veikkaan 218:aa huomattavasti pitkäikäisemmäksi kuin Dv 12:a.


Totta. Saksan juna-aikataulut ovat jopa niin tiukkoja, että myöhästymisiä tapahtuu liian usein. Käsitykseni saksalaisesta täsmällisyydestä on hieman muuttunut matkustaessani Saksassa junalla.

Saksalainen ajotapa on silti polttoainetta ja veturia kuluttava. Tällaistakin on tapahtunut BR218:n vetämän junan kyydissä:
opastin punaisella - pysähdytään - esiopastimen väri vaihtuu ilmaisemaan että saa mennä, mutta seuraava opastin on punaisella. Mitä tekee saksalainen veturinkuljettaja? Urku auki lähdetään liikkeelle ja seuraavan (punaisen) opastimen kohdalla tiukahko jarrutus...No, onhan tuollainen ajotapa tietysti hauskaa kuunneltavaa rautatieharrastajalle.  :Wink: 

www.railfaneurope.net -sivuston mukaan BR218 -vetureita olisi ollut viime joulukuussa jäljellä 271 kpl. Noita vetureita on parhaimmillaan ollut hieman päälle 400 kpl. 218 -sarjasta on poistettu lähinnä alkupään vetureita (sekä sarjavetureista hieman eronneet 218001-218012, 218901-218908). Etenkin loppupään vetureita on runsaasti jäljellä:
http://www.bahnseite.de/tfz/Tfz_v_218.html
Viimeinen veturi eli 218499 valmistui vuonna 1979, joten se on noin viisi vuotta vanhempi kuin uusin Dv12:mme. Tosin noissa loppupään vetureissa koneita on vaihdettu uusiin niin kuin kirjoititkin.

----------


## JSL

Br218:issahan oli jo uutena eri koneita, Piilstikkejä ja MTU:ita, oliko muita?
Kaasuturpiinikoneistakin tehtiin 218:eja myöhemmin.
Mulla on sellanen käsitys, että KAIKKI V160 variantit olis multipleajokelposia keskenään sarjasta riippumatta.

Tuli mieleen että mitä olis ratapihamiehet ollu mieltä, jos KÄYNTISILLATTOMALLA veturilla vaihtotöihin joutuis, kun ei niille Dr16 kelvannu..  :Smile:

----------


## SD202

> Br218:issahan oli jo uutena eri koneita, Piilstikkejä ja MTU:ita, oliko muita?
> Kaasuturpiinikoneistakin tehtiin 218:eja myöhemmin.
> Mulla on sellanen käsitys, että KAIKKI V160 variantit olis multipleajokelposia keskenään sarjasta riippumatta.


Totta turiset. Kaikki BR218:t ovat (olleet) kaksinajokelpoisia. Kaasuturbiinivetureista 210001-210008 tuli 1980-luvun alun muutostöiden yhteydessä 218901-218908 (nyttemmin nuo kaikki veturit on poistettu käytöstä).

BR218:ssa olleita koneita on niin paljon, ettei niitä jaksa luetella Erkkikään. Täällä lisätietoa aiheesta:
http://www.v160.de/inhalt.php

----------


## hmikko

Herätän vanhan ketjun kun näköjään niin on tehty ennenkin. Satuin lukemaan Wikipediassa norjalaisesta kalustosta, ja vaikutelma oli, että hankintoja on mennyt enemmän ja vähemmän reisille muuallakin kuin meillä. Norjassa raideleveys on standardi, mutta sää- ja maantieteelliset olosuhteet taitavat olla vielä hankalammat kuin täällä. 

Di6-dieselveturisarja palautettiin vuonna 1999 monivaiheisen säätämisen ja vääntämisen jälkeen valmistajalle Siemensille. Tyypin 93 dieselmoottorivaunuista (Bombardier Talent) oli vuosi toimitusten jälkeen puolet toimintakuntoisia. Operaattori vaati Bombardierilta vaunuihin täysremontin 2002 ja joutui hankkimaan takaisin pois myytyjä dieselvetureita moottorivaunuja korvaamaan. Pari vuotta sitten joitakin yhteyksiä siirryttiin ajamaan pysyvästi dieselveturijunilla, osittain moottorivaunujen ahtauden takia (kuulostaa tutulta...). 

NSB:llä tuntuu olleen 2000-luvun taitteessa jonkun sortin konseptikohtaus, jolloin markkinoitiin useampaa erilaista lennokkaasti nimettyä pika- ja taajamajunakonseptia, jotka on sittemmin kuopattu vähin äänin. VR on sentään suomalaiskansallisesti niin kivipäinen, että IC2- ja Pendolino-nimikkeistä pidetään piukasti kiinni, vaikka palvelu ei eroa IC-junista mitenkään.

----------

